# Need a Sig? Well Come on In... Sig Request Shop.



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

*Intro**

If u need a sig or avy made. also i can do sprite, rain, text and other types of animation just post an Image(and plz host it under spoilers), say what size and text, and it will be made. Check the rules before making a request. *



*Rules*

*1. Must have at least 50 post or more, and at least 10 points of rep (green rep bar)

2. Sig must be turned off or you will be ignored (if u do not know how to trun off your sig look at the steps under the spoilers at the bottem of this post.)

3. Do not spam in thread

4. 2 request per week per person thank you!!!

6. Plz Dont double post.

7. Links are fine but if you are going to post the actual picture itself please put it under SPOILER TAG..so it doesnt drag out the page

8. When requesting animation, you must host a sheet(under spoilers), or give a link to what you want animated. If you are requesting an animated character(sprite) and dont know where to find a sheet,  has several to choose from.

9. Sigs do take a long time to make, so have patience! if asked more than once if your request is done, i will drop your request!!!*



*Workers*

*1. Ghostalexc (me)
2. Uzumaki_Nish 
3. Foretold 
4. Midori Inihara
5. Sasuke'
6. Shadow
7. Captain Smoker 
8. Broly
9. ılı.frajosg.lıl. 
*



*if u want to know of my qualifications, check out my profile.




if u need anything made transparent visit.
Tousen's Transparent Request Shop 
well he still hasnt done the test*





*how to turn off your sig*




NO RIPPING OF THIS THREAD FORMAT!
(if your are think of making your own request thread, DO NOT copy the excact setup)(intro, rules, workers, ect...)


----------



## Vongola (Sep 3, 2007)

Good Luck with this!


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

wats a render?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> wats a render?


like the pic u wanna use, ex the naruto in your sigs.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

o y didnt u say so! yea i'll request a sig! wats the average size for a sig? i'll post my request in a second...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> o y didnt u say so! yea i'll request a sig! wats the average size for a sig? i'll post my request in a second...


i make mine usually like 400x110 pixles.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

okay! heres my request!
luffy sig
size: 400X150
image:   
text: none
colors: red brown orange maybe... i dunno be creative!

is that ok? thnx in advance!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

its np ill brb.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

done..




also i made one that was really different, just another to choose from.


----------



## JJsuperuler (Sep 3, 2007)

umm i need a request all thought it may be quite hard an Aktsuki Member who uses Byakugan like with that picture of itachi then it ddint show his face just his eys and the hat can i get one like that but  BYakugan eyes insted or too hard or no???


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll take the first one! you are really good!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

JJsuperuler said:


> umm i need a request all thought it may be quite hard an Aktsuki Member who uses Byakugan like with that picture of itachi then it ddint show his face just his eys and the hat can i get one like that but  BYakugan eyes insted or too hard or no???


i can do it. i think. so u want the eyes of an aktsuki memebr to be shown using byakugan, do u have an image?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> i'll take the first one! you are really good!


thanks


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> thanks



dont thank me! i should thank you! this sig is kickass!

edit: hey srry to bother you again but i was wondering if u could make an avy to go with the luffy sig. i like it a lot so yea i was wondering if u could make it a set! srry if its to much hassle! u dont have to do it if u dont want to.
any way same colors as the sig and size: 125X125


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> dont thank me! i should thank you! this sig is kickass!
> 
> edit: hey srry to bother you again but i was wondering if u could make an avy to go with the luffy sig. i like it a lot so yea i was wondering if u could make it a set! srry if its to much hassle! u dont have to do it if u dont want to.
> any way same colors as the sig and size: 125X125


shure of corse i can.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

*done*


----------



## xero7x (Sep 3, 2007)

hiya
if you can this is a naruto v sasuke sig 

size-400x110 pixles
colors narutos side orange sasukes blue
text in the middel breaking bonds and fridnships  
pic:
seeya


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

xero7x said:


> hiya
> if you can this is a naruto v sasuke sig
> 
> size-400x110 pixles
> ...


*done...*


----------



## Taichou Ichigo (Sep 4, 2007)

*Sig Request*

Hi, Id like to request a sig. Grimmjow Jaggerjack from the anime Bleach. 

Size: 400x100
Colors: Ill trust your judgement
Text: Jeremy
Pic: 

Other Details: If possible I'd like it to have like jagged edges or something, not perfectly rectangular if you know what I mean. If you cant do that, its perfectly fine. If you can find a better pic, I wouldnt mind you using it. Because honestly I believe that this pic is too small. But I really like it. But I trust your judgement. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 4, 2007)

Taichou Ichigo said:


> Hi, Id like to request a sig. Grimmjow Jaggerjack from the anime Bleach.
> 
> Size: 400x100
> Colors: Ill trust your judgement
> ...


im not shure what u mean wiht the jagged edges, but about the pic, ill its, a little too small, ill try and find another one that looks good.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 4, 2007)

*done...*
i made 2


----------



## Taichou Ichigo (Sep 4, 2007)

Man, those are awesome. Sorry about the small picture, I kinda figured it would be. Those are amazing. Thank you very much!!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

Taichou Ichigo said:


> Man, those are awesome. Sorry about the small picture, I kinda figured it would be. Those are amazing. Thank you very much!!


thx, anytime just come on in and request another.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2007)

*Avi and sig please:*
*Stock:http://popcornfuzzy.deviantart.com/art/Uzumaki-Kushina-63758793*
*Color (outlining the banner): Dark Red or just red.*
*Text: Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina (in kanji if possible).*
*Size: as large as the requirments will allow for sigs and avis. pm me when it's done!*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Avi and sig please:*
> *Stock:http://popcornfuzzy.deviantart.com/art/Uzumaki-Kushina-63758793*
> *Color (outlining the banner): Dark Red or just red.*
> *Text: Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina (in kanji if possible).*
> *Size: as large as the requirments will allow for sigs and avis.*


one major problem, im not able to open that pic onto adobe.
if u want i could find other pics of Uzumaki Kushina 

also im not shure what u mean by banner? do u mean border, and is kanji a type of text cuz if it is i dont have it?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2007)

*Yeah, the border...kanji is japanese writing. If you can't do the kanji it's ok!*


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering if you could make me a sig.
average sized please.
i would like a text in the corner saying "Artists are better"
and could you use a font similar to these two?


also play with some colors such as blues whites and greens to give it a cool feel.
a double black frame will be fine.
thanks.


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

or like the frames on the previous one where you can see the image in it.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Yeah, the border...kanji is japanese writing. If you can't do the kanji it's ok!*


what about the image, can i chose another, i couldnt open your in adobe i wouldnt let em.




deidara_x3 said:


> I was wondering if you could make me a sig.
> average sized please.
> i would like a text in the corner saying "Artists are better"
> and could you use a font similar to these two?
> ...


no image?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2007)

*Just put the normal text in.*


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

> no image?


oh yes i forgot about that. here is the image:

sorry about that..


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Just put the normal text in.*


not the text lol the *image*, yours wouldnt upload onto photoshop, would u like me to choose another???



deidara_x3 said:


> oh yes i forgot about that. here is the image:
> 
> sorry about that..


before i start it, im just letting u know that, the immage is a bad choice it has a low quality, if u want i can chose a really kool dei image and mak your sig look really kool.


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

> before i start it, im just letting u know that, the immage is a bad choice it has a low quality, if u want i can chose a really kool dei image and mak your sig look really kool.


sure what evers fine with you. just if dei is in it im happy.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> sure what evers fine with you. just if dei is in it im happy.


hes got a "im the shit" smerk, he looks kool. its more like this


i hope u like it, i can change any detail if u dont like it.


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

WOWIE. 
I LURVE IT. 
OMG YOU ARE GREAT.


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

except the picture.
it doesnt look exactly like deidara (sorry im picky)
i know it is, but i wanna see his face


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

the background is perfect
the colors are too
so is the font
just not the pic


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> the background is perfect
> the colors are too
> so is the font
> just not the pic


ok ill brb ill change the pic.


----------



## hearts (Sep 5, 2007)

okay sweet thanks.
i like dei's face.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

do u like this pic of dei better


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

YESSSS!
Thank you again!
awesome!
so i credit you right?


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

Your file of 81.6 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.
*
D: what do i do?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> Your file of 81.6 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.
> *
> D: what do i do?


???
just put this into your sig





but take out the sapces between the


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

okay sorry
i tried to upload it using the browse thing
ha ha okay


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

Got it thanks 
sorry i was so slow.


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

btw could you make a matching avatar and put a little black heart in the corner?
thanks.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> btw could you make a matching avatar and put a little black heart in the corner?
> thanks.


shurly, give me some time, i have a transparency sig to mak for someone.


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

> shurly, give me some time, i have a transparency sig to mak for someone.


take all the time you need.
sorry if you feel like im rushing you.
i tend to post alot.


----------



## hearts (Sep 6, 2007)

> lol i can tell


yeah its from using aim the past 6 years.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2007)

*Here:this*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I've already sent you a pm about my request... now it's all about you if you're going to accept it or not...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> yeah its from using aim the past 6 years.



done






Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Here:this*


thx ill i got to gho to class ill be back later..





Gaara27 said:


> I guess I've already sent you a pm about my request... now it's all about you if you're going to accept it or not...


i accept it but i got class now ill be beack later to do it but Kushina is up first.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 6, 2007)

LOLO, what a coincidence then! I wouldn't expect to find exactly the person who did that banner, but I guess it's just fine .

Well I don't mind waiting, I think I'll be off these days so when I'll come back I'll probably have my signatures done .
Thanks you a lot and good luck with school.

I'm lucky, mine haven't began yet... it will on september 17th so you should move to Romania if you wanna have longer holidays, lol.

That's it, I'll end with the offtopic... I'll be seein' ya


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone make me a Sig using this Pic:
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 and this one 


Can you combine them make it in to sig size?

Text: Ulitimate Uchiha Blade


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2007)

*The link is outdated! here is another one: **http://riza-cifra.deviantart.com/art/How-It-Should-Be-Sketch-64149329*

*Avatar:*
*Kushina (only)*

*Color:*
*Green eyes*
*Red hair*
*pale skin*

*Sig:*
*Colors:*
*Minato:*
*(canon appearance)*
*Naruto:*
*(canon appearance, black shirt)*

*Text: how it should be*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *The link is outdated! here is another one: **http://riza-cifra.deviantart.com/art/How-It-Should-Be-Sketch-64149329*
> 
> *Avatar:*
> *Kushina (only)*
> ...


man, i didnt know u changed your pic again, tell me if u still want me to make another. cuz this one is hottt.

done...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can someone make me a Sig using this Pic:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



i can put that gif in the sig but i cant make the gif any bigger, or change the text in it, what i can do is make a sig with that uchiha madara and this pic obito *http://riza-cifra.deviantart.com/art/How-It-Should-Be-Sketch-64149329*
which is the same pic in that gif.


----------



## Saito (Sep 7, 2007)

The one you did for Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina is awesome :amazed

Can you make a matching set for me.

*Sig:*

*Size:* 350x110
*Colors:* Blue (I also trust your judgment) 
*Text:* I cant think of the text D:
*Pic:* *Kotonoha*

and for the avatar the size should be 125x125.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## osonae (Sep 7, 2007)

can you make a gaara of the desert pls dont care how just make one
and if u can i wanna gaara of the desert avatar too


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 7, 2007)

Saito said:


> The one you did for Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina is awesome :amazed
> 
> Can you make a matching set for me.
> 
> ...


will be done for tomorrow.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 7, 2007)

osonae said:


> can you make a gaara of the desert pls dont care how just make one
> and if u can i wanna gaara of the desert avatar too


lol ok..... will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 7, 2007)

Omg... ... you have so many requests this time... can you really handle all of them? :-s


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'll keep the one you made!*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Omg... ... you have so many requests this time... can you really handle all of them? :-s


of corsse i can lol when i get bored sometimes i make 5-8 a day lol, iv made over 200 sigs.
*
done...*






Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *I'll keep the one you made!*


kk kool.


----------



## lone wolf807 (Sep 7, 2007)

size:400x150
Image:
Tiberain crystal for botom right and top:
if possible make it 400x150 cut out everything from the top of his head to chest and put tiberian crystals around the top right and bottom right with a green background


Sorry for asking for so much


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Saito said:


> The one you did for Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina is awesome :amazed
> 
> Can you make a matching set for me.
> 
> ...



*Done....*







T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can someone make me a Sig using this Pic:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *Done....*


I *REALLY* like them :amazed
They're so awesome

But can you make another set with light colors please 
I will rep twice for this one and the next if you accept

I'll rep you later today...I still have to wait a couple of hours to give out rep.
I will cred when I used them.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Saito said:


> I *REALLY* like them :amazed
> They're so awesome
> 
> But can you make another set with light colors please
> ...


ya shure i can make another lighter,
*just take a look up at thoes again i changed the borders.*






osonae said:


> can you make a gaara of the desert pls dont care how just make one
> and if u can i wanna gaara of the desert avatar too


 
done....


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *Done....*


I love these even more 

I'll rep you for these when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Saito said:


> I love these even more
> 
> I'll rep you for these when I wake up in the morning.


kool, thx, ya i think im gonna call it a night too.


----------



## lokoman (Sep 8, 2007)

can u make me an itachi sig i dont care what kind of render it is as long as it looks good, make it a big sig but not soo big like 300X250, can u??/


----------



## lone wolf807 (Sep 8, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> kool, thx, ya i think im gonna call it a night too.


Alright thanks a bunch


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like that can you give me the code


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 8, 2007)

Can you make an Avy out of that sig


----------



## lollipop (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not here to make a request, but I am quite fond of your work.
But, a lot of people *under than 100 posts* have been requesting, and perhaps using them on another forum/website. I think that you should set up a new rule about the amount of posts or something to pervert you from making them, and they abusing the rules. But hey, thats just me DD


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you make avyy's too? If so:

Avvy:

Stock: 
Size:150x150
Text: no text

Sig:

Stock: 

Size: 390x95

Text: SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI

When you're done, PM me so I can +rep you!

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 8, 2007)

i gots a request! I want an Ichigo sig, so could you cut out all teh background characters...plz

pic.- Chapter 1
size- 400x150
colors- cobalt blue/white
text- Ichigo = Total pwnage


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

lokoman said:


> can u make me an itachi sig i dont care what kind of render it is as long as it looks good, make it a big sig but not soo big like 300X250, can u??/


of corse i can, it will be done by tomorrow.



T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I really like that can you give me the code, can u make am a avy of that sig?


what code?, and yes i can make u a avy



Sora said:


> I'm not here to make a request, but I am quite fond of your work.
> But, a lot of people *under than 100 posts* have been requesting, and perhaps using them on another forum/website. I think that you should set up a new rule about the amount of posts or something to pervert you from making them, and they abusing the rules. But hey, thats just me DD


ill set up a new rule, no doble posting, and hide your sig when posting.




SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> Do you make avyy's too? If so:
> 
> Avvy:
> 
> ...


kk  ill do it for tomorrow.




OKAMIpwn3d said:


> i gots a request! I want an Ichigo sig, so could you cut out all teh background characters...plz
> 
> pic.- Vote here!
> size- 400x150
> ...


kk will be done for tomorrow,




lol so many, and i ppl pming me to mak sigs, lol


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

*NEW RULES ARE NOW IN AFFECT, GO TO FRONT PAGE TO READ THEM!!, IF NOT FOLLOWED YOUR REQUEST WILL BE IGNORED!!*


----------



## Foretold (Sep 8, 2007)

ghostalexc, i did not know you had a request shop


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Foretold said:


> ghostalexc, i did not know you had a request shop


ya its kinda new but ppl have been asking like crazy.


----------



## Foretold (Sep 8, 2007)

Well do you know how to clone stamp text out of a png file?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Well do you know how to clone stamp text out of a png file?


lol i have no clue, i seen sasori-puppet#296's  thread about it, i was clueless on what Heero was talking about.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 8, 2007)

Do i still get my sig? i posted before u added new rules....


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Do i still get my sig? i posted before u added new rules....


yes, im almost done.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

*DONE......*



lokoman said:


> .........







T-G@nGsT@ said:


> ..............







SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> ..........









OKAMIpwn3d said:


> ............


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Avatar/Signature Set
Text: Crimson Ash
Dimensions (Ava): 125x125
Dimensions (Sig): 400x150
Renders:



Also, if you decide to use the one where the flame is animated, is it possible for you to keep the flames animation intact? I'm just wondering, I don't mind if you freeze the flame animation, but I can't make up my mind on weather I'd like the flame animate or not  thats assuming you can keep it animated.

You don't have to use both images, just one of those two.

Also, does it matter if this request is for another forum? :x Cause I was planning on using it for another forum but if you don't want that I guess I can use it on this forum 

EDIT: A third image I thought you might use...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Avatar/Signature Set
> Text: Crimson Ash
> Dimensions (Ava): 125x125
> Dimensions (Sig): 400x150
> ...


um shure i can make it, and ill use the animation one, i can keep the flames going, i dont care if u use it for another forum its kool.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Done...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 9, 2007)

srry for not turning off my sig.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 9, 2007)

Can you make me a signature and an avatar too if possible please?

If you do make an avatar, I'd like the size to be 150x150 with a border please.

Stock:
Size: Whatever you think looks the best.
Colors: I want fiery colors.
Other: Can you make it look like he's shooting fire out of his hands or something.

*People please off your signature!*


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

@Ghostalex

The avatar looks cool, but it's a bit too big (150x150), I requested it 125x125 cause thats the highest the forum can take the avatar. Also, I can't see the Signature.

EDIT: Nevermind, I hope you dont consider it an invasion of privacy but I browsed that specific folder in your photobucket in order to obtain the proper link to the sig.

Anyways, Great job. I really like your style. Looks great.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i edited your sig because the animation part was fucked up, o here is the rehosted sig , and ill get right on the avy.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> srry again


u can go to edit and go to, go advanced,  and turn it off.



Renshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya shure i can make u a sig and avy match, and i think i can put flame in his had, if not i can def put some type of cool looking enery ball or something.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Bah, I'm thinking of using this sig on this forum, and the current sig on the other >.< lol donno why.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 9, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> u can go to edit and go to, go advanced,  and turn it off.



Thnx!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Bah, I'm thinking of using this sig on this forum, and the current sig on the other >.< lol donno why.


thats kool, if u want i can mak u one for this site and u can use that for the other site.



OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Thnx!


u really forget to turn it off everytime., plz go to edit and turn it off.


thanks i see u turned them off thank you very much.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

lol um, thats alright, I don't want you to go through the trouble. But if you REALLY don't mind... I might request another sig using a different character


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> lol um, thats alright, I don't want you to go through the trouble. But if you REALLY don't mind... I might request another sig using a different character


shure ill use any image u want.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 9, 2007)

I fixed all my posts


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> I fixed all my posts


thank u very much


----------



## Raizen (Sep 9, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> ya shure i can make u a sig and avy match, and i think i can put flame in his had, if not i can def put some type of cool looking enery ball or something.



It's be cool if you could do that


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright, then the same dimensions as the previous sig, except, use these images:


& Seeeeeeeeeeeee.

Text: Shion (put "Wushu" somewhere in there, thats her fighting style )

Clicking on those links might not work (I don't know if the sites allow hotlinking) so try to copy & paste them to the address bar instead.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 9, 2007)

@ghostalexc: I was wondering if i could join your request shop?here are my qulifications (sorry if i spelled that wrong)













And thats it... if i cannot join your shop i understand why.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> @ghostalexc: I was wondering if i could join your request shop?here are my qulifications (sorry if i spelled that wrong)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i could use some help, shure welcome

just one thing, uphold the rules that are posted on the front page.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk 
the second link dosent work.
but the first does. u want me to use all of them in one sig, or just pick one.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 9, 2007)

Yay! thank you! and i will go throught the rules 4 times.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Well 1 or 2 I think... I'm undecisive about these things 

Also, you sure? Cause the second link works for me... did you try copy & pasting the link to the address bar?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Well 1 or 2 I think... I'm undecisive about these things
> 
> Also, you sure? Cause the second link works for me... did you try copy & pasting the link to the address bar?


kk i copyed and pasted it, it worked, so which pics do u want me to use?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2007)

I want a sig outta this 



Size - 400 x 150
Text - JB008


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 9, 2007)

Avatar/Signature Set
Text: None
Dimensions (Ava): 125x125
Dimensions (Sig): What ever size you think will work best.

Avatar

Image: You can locate them all by clicking this link.

Signature

Image: You can locate them all by clicking this link.

Comments: just let me kno if there is a problem


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 10, 2007)

All Done Crimson Wolf!





+rep and credit

If you want any ajustments on them let me know, I hope you like them...


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 10, 2007)

Thnx I forgot to check


----------



## Raizen (Sep 10, 2007)

Most of you guys have your sigs on


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh i forgot...


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> All Done Crimson Wolf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



: Their awsome thank you... No worry your defintly getting a +rep, the credit is in the fanclub spoiler.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 10, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> .





Omega id said:


> .





CrimsonWolf said:


> .




turn your sigssssssss off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,

everyone go to edit and click on "go advanced" and then check under where u type and turn your sig offffffff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega id (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry bout that, I forget ocassionally >_< its off.

EDIT: Which pics?

Well definately the large/non-gif one... (second link). And maybe one of the animated ones... like the one where she is just standing snd spinning the rope-blade thing.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 10, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> .


*done...*








Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its ok.

*done* with avy resize im still making the sig





Renshi said:


> .


*done..* its fire


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 10, 2007)

Thnx sooo much!!!! Its awsm!!!!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*done...*


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 10, 2007)

srry to bother u again... i have anuther request (this'll probly be the last one)

image: *CLICK HERE TO VISIT ONEPIECELINE.COM!*
size: 400x150
color: light blue (with a static discharge like design)
text: Edward Elric

thnx!!!!


----------



## Cecil (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a request.

Image: 

Size: You can decide which size looks best.
Text: I am a Protector, my name is Goku! 
color: Red (and can the red look similar to the one in the Gohan sig ghostalexc made, if its not possible its cool!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 10, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk lol u like sigs i see.
*FMA*
static discharg? hu?



Kakarot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shure i can mak u a sig but, the gohan one is blue, u talking about the captian falcon one?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 10, 2007)

JB008 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of it do u want there are allot of peices of it i could use.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 11, 2007)

thnx again!!!


----------



## ReiatsuNin (Sep 11, 2007)

hey wat program r u using?


----------



## tricia868 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ghost, darling, I don't really have enough posts to request here (my hundreds of posts are all in the fc section...), but I know that you can do the one thing I wanted but didn't know how to do on my own...I can't do the animated rain, & I would love you forever if you could add it to this picture:


(Yes, my shoujo manga obsession has returned...)

Thanks, hon!  (When I'm less busy, you can ask me for a sketch or a color of something in return, if you'd like!)


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *done..* its fire



Thanks so much Ghost  I love it so much.


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *done...*



Thanks again Ghost :amazed
I will cred when I use it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> what part of it do u want there are allot of peices of it i could use.



The Luffy painting the bear part, if u could somehow get Zoro in there too that'd be cool, but the Luffy'll do it.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to request an avy and sig


colors: surprise me 
text: Ro3go


----------



## Charizard (Sep 11, 2007)

hey ghostalexc! i have another one piece sig and avy request 4 ya!
image: 
sig size: 400X200
avy size: 125X125
colors: hmmm i'm not sure... surprise me!
text: none

anyway make it look ttly kickass! okay thnx! cred and rep!


----------



## Cecil (Sep 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> kk lol u like sigs i see.
> *FMA*
> static discharg? hu?
> 
> shure i can mak u a sig but, the gohan one is blue, u talking about the captian falcon one?



Yeah, thats what I meant!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

All Done! Hope you like!

Avi:


Sig:


+rep and Credit


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

tricia868 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only because its u




flamboozie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk ill be done by tomorrow.


*
EVERYONE REMOVE YOUR SIGS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry ghost...


----------



## Charizard (Sep 11, 2007)

yay! i remembered to turn mine off! double yay!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

No you didnt...not this time...


----------



## Charizard (Sep 11, 2007)

yes i did! its just instead of doing it the quick way, i post then turn it off! its just how i'm used to doing it! u on the other hand did not turn off your sig!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> No you didnt...not this time...


ya he fixed it.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

Mines didnt turn off because i did a quike reply...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for resizing the ava, ghost.

@Midori you can still uncheck the signature box via quick reply (lower right of the box you input the text/message under Options).


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> Mines didnt turn off because i did a quike reply...


plz turn it off, go to edit, then click go advanced and turn it off.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Thanks for resizing the ava, ghost.
> 
> @Midori you can still uncheck the signature box via quick reply (lower right of the box you input the text/message under Options).


thx, tomorrow im dooing all the request, right now im working on some sprites, yours will be finished first thing tomorrow.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks...why do we have to turn off our sigs anyway...i'm just asking because i'm curiouse.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 11, 2007)

Cause it can take the page longer to load. Especially for those who are on a lesser connection... it's the only reason I can think of, and it would make sense cause I remember not long ago (a year or two back) people would literally have WALLPAPERS for sigs... even under spoiler tags those images had to be loaded.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 11, 2007)

That makes sence thanks  i will rep you when i get it back up cause i just repped ghost...Oh forget it i repped you now


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Cause it can take the page longer to load. Especially for those who are on a lesser connection... it's the only reason I can think of, and it would make sense cause I remember not long ago (a year or two back) people would literally have WALLPAPERS for sigs... even under spoiler tags those images had to be loaded.


very true, as well it drags the page, if everyone took of there sigs there would be only like 4 pages to this thread insted of 8


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey ghost I hope it's okay if I request again.

Stock: When you make the sig can you please make Groudon bigger? And I don't want the pokeball
Size: Whatever looks best but try and keep it lower than 600x300
Type: Signature
Colors: Red and other fiery colors
Other: Make it look like Groudon's getting powered up or something. Kind of like this:


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey! Can you do animation? cause I want the guy turning around look at you for 6 sec with his sharingan spinning (not to fast, fast enough for people to see haw many tomoe there are)
FFVSXIII's protagonist
The same size is good


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 11, 2007)

Renshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shure its np, nut i really dont wanna rip the toturial, i have my own methoid on how to make gim looking like he is powering up, just by looking at the pics of the tournal i can see on how to do it with actually doing it thier way., but the final result will look the same as the one in the toturial





6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um ya i think i can do it but let me get what your saying, u want me to make his head turn arround and then stop and look at me for 6 seconds while he looking at me mak his eyes spin? is that a kakashi and sasuke together?


----------



## Enter Shikari (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks!!
I repped + credited


Midori Inihara said:


> All Done! Hope you like!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## tricia868 (Sep 12, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> only because its u



Thanks!  I'll let you know when I have some free time, & you can ask me for a sketch or a color!  *hugs*


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 12, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> um ya i think i can do it but let me get what your saying, u want me to make his head turn arround and then stop and look at me for 6 seconds while he looking at me mak his eyes spin? is that a kakashi and sasuke together?


Your right about everything execpt the kakashi and sasuke part he's not....You can see he has long hair right? And just spin the tomoes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is my request being woked on? 

I hope mine is being worked on before the others who are requesting for the second time.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 12, 2007)

sig done yet? 


P.S ~ y dnt u peeple turn ur sigs off? u can turn it off wen u use the quick reply...........


----------



## Saito (Sep 12, 2007)

Just give Ghost time on making your sigs 
Sigs take a lot of time to make and plus he is only one person so just wait patiently


----------



## Charizard (Sep 12, 2007)

yea okami be patient!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll wait! It's just...I hope I got the confirm on my sig


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 12, 2007)

srry!!!!! he usually has it done quiker.. my other sigs were done in less than a day. get off my back!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 12, 2007)

Okami you have been to hell and back...


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 12, 2007)

lol........


----------



## Charizard (Sep 12, 2007)

also remember to turn off ur sigs! i dont even work here and i have to remind u! (6 tomoe sharingan)


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah just remember to click the little box...


----------



## Saito (Sep 12, 2007)

_spammers_


----------



## Saito (Sep 12, 2007)

Whoever negged rep me be man and tell me who you are 
Im not a lesbian since I'm a guy dumbass 
So, whoever neg repped me I will find you 

*Was it you Crimsonwolf since you keep lurking here?*


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 12, 2007)

Someone negged you? for what???


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 12, 2007)

lol i decided ill post another request since my other one was really good.

Avatar/Signature Set
Text: None
Dimensions (Ava): 125x125 (could you also make a 150x150 set? cuz i would like to use the 125x125 set on this forum incase i get bored with my current avatar but the 150x150 set on another forum but ill still link to this thread for credit)
Dimensions (Sig): 400/150 (but im not sure, could you tingle around with the size? and pick which one looks best? if so thank you very much, if not ill be happy anyways)

Avatar

Image: 

Text:None

Signature

Image: 

Text: Renji 

Comments: just let me kno if there is a problem



> Was it you Crimsonwolf since you keep lurking here?



umm no i was just checking out the other request too see what size i wanted my sig... 

TURN OFF YALLS SIGS!!!!!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 12, 2007)

lol. I don't know why the person neg repped me but its pretty funny that it was a null rep 
So it had no effect to my rep.
But I just want to know who tried to neg rep me, and why?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you want me to make it wolf?


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 12, 2007)

sure midori go for it. you made my last ones so yea sure you can make them


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 12, 2007)

I will have to do it tommarow because my mommy will want to go on soon but tommarow i will make you a SICK! avi and sig


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 12, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> Okami you have been to hell and back...


HELP ME!!!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Your right about everything execpt the kakashi and sasuke part he's not....You can see he has long hair right? And just spin the tomoes.


it dont look long, well its someone and kakashi, cuz hes got the bandana and the cut under the eye.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 13, 2007)

ooo nice! ty for teh sig!


----------



## mikoto_sen (Sep 13, 2007)

uhm...

ghostalexc-san...

errr...
could you please make a 666 Satan sig for me???? please?

i'll rep yah.. oh.. and of course, the credit goes to yah..

(i want only Jio Freed and Ruby Crescent in it..hehe)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Thnx Ghost.

Reps and all dat good stuff comin yo way.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

All Done Crimsonwolf! Hope you like!

Avi 125x125:


Avi 150x150:


Sig No Border:


Sig Cyan Border:


Sig Black Border:


+Rep and Credit.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Thanks bro! Cre + rep will be given.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

............


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> All Done Crimsonwolf! Hope you like!
> 
> Avi 125x125:
> 
> ...



Thanks again Midori Inihara they look tight, but i was wondering could you maybe change the background on the renji one? like to red? if not its cool its looks awsome anyways. Oh yea sorry i cant give you some rep it says spread some of the rep around or wutever

Also who reped me? just wondering


----------



## lone wolf807 (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to nag you or anything but can i confrim your working on mine?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

I repped you crimson lol! All Done Rimson! Hope you like!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done...



Thx ghost 

I will use it as soon as I can rep you again.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Waaaaaaa!  some guy stole my AWSM gohan sig. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah and at the bottom it says Stolen from OKAMIpwn3d


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm so depressed....


----------



## Charizard (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> I'm so depressed....


yea i saw that! is that even allowed? lol!


----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2007)

Who stole it?


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

no it's not allowed and it was stolen by "Project X"


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Can all the members of this shop give me good rep.... plz!!! im desperate...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> no it's not allowed and it was stolen by "Project X"


ill get him to take it off, it was for u, and it can only be used with the permission of u.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

im never gona give any1 permission to use my sigs or avis......


----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Can all the members of this shop give me good rep.... plz!!! im desperate...


But having red bars is really cool..
You didnt want red bars?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

Every day twice a day i will give you rep okami


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> also remember to turn off ur sigs! i dont even work here and i have to remind u! (6 tomoe sharingan)



Sorry....


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

Saito said:


> But having red bars is really cool..
> You didnt want red bars?



how do u get red bars?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

mikoto_sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be happy to do it if u can give ma a pic of the cresent cuz i  cant find one.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> Every day twice a day i will give you rep okami



thnx.... but now that he Saito brot it up, red bars *are* cool!!!!  nevermind about the good rep... thnx anyway though


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

Fine lol i will neg you fo eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> how do u get red bars?




wen u get neg repped enogh u start to get red bars in stead of green...
I dnt kno y...but everyone on this forum hates me (except all my friends in thsi shop....)


----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2007)

The red bars go really well with your set


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> wen u get neg repped enogh u start to get red bars in stead of green...
> I dnt kno y...but everyone on this forum hates me (except all my friends in thsi shop....)


Thats right E-Bro


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc, do you have mine ready yet?....sorry for being impatiant


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ghostalexc, do you have mine ready yet?....sorry for being impatiant


Pooper...scooper...lmao


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> Pooper...scooper...lmao


Huh? well....sorry..


----------



## Raizen (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Can all the members of this shop give me good rep.... plz!!! im desperate...



You cannot ask for rep. Its against the rules  You can be banned for asking for rep. 

And red rep is cool.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Saito said:


> The red bars go really well with your set




That's so wierd!!! I was thinking the same exact thing!!!!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ghostalexc, do you have mine ready yet?....sorry for being impatiant


your is crazy hard it gonna take a while, im attampting to do it, im not 100% shure if i can do all the animation, the eves are easy, the head spinning is gonna be hard, thats y its takimg me so long.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> That's so wierd!!! I was thinking the same exact thing!!!!


ME TOO!!!!!! SYK! hahahahahaha  lol jk.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> your is crazy hard it gonna take a while, im attampting to do it, im not 100% shure if i can do all the animation, the eves are easy, the head spinning is gonna be hard, thats y its takimg me so long.


Ok (sorry for pushing you), the back of his head is simple all of it is hair. Hold on, if you want me to, I'll pm you a side pic of his head  just to give you an idea what his head looks like from the side! You want me to do that?


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Renshi said:


> You cannot ask for rep. Its against the rules  You can be banned for asking for rep.
> 
> And red rep is cool.



I'm srry.... i didnt kno...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Ok (sorry for pushing you), the back of his head is simple all of it is hair. Hold on, if you want me to, I'll pm you a side pic of his head  just to give you an idea what his head looks like from the side! You want me to do that?


shure.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> I'm srry.... i didnt kno...


It ok lil bro


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

ok hold i'm going to draw and who gave me +rep?


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> It ok lil bro



Yay!! i got a big bro!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Yay!! i got a big bro!


lol i'm 13


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ok hold i'm going to draw and who gave me +rep?


u drew it, y dont u just draw both sides a a back and ill have it done within 30mins after u pm me the results.



OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Yay!! i got a big bro!


i pm project x telling him to take off his sig and if he wants a gohan sig ill mak him one, but he cannot use yours!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

.............


----------



## Charizard (Sep 13, 2007)

wtf is up with all this spamming? this is a request thread! if u wanna spam take it to the blender! also omami is 13 too midori


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

Calm down flamboozie!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> wtf is up with all this spamming? this is a request thread! if u wanna spam take it to the blender!


remove sig plz, and thank you Flambozzie you are 100% right.



*NO MORE SPAMING, NEW RULE IN AFFECT!!!*



Midori Inihara said:


> Calm down flamboozie!


sig plzzz
hes right, i dont care if u guys want to talk but dont spam,


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Srry ghost...


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> i pm project x telling him to take off his sig and if he wants a gohan sig ill mak him one, but he cannot use yours!



Thnx!!!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

did you get my pm ghost?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> I'm srry.... i didnt kno...



It's okay  As long as the staff doesn't find out you're safe


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah he did...6 tomao sharingan


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> did you get my pm ghost?


 um ya i did but y is it so samll? the pic u hosted was really big, and if u could draw a back and left side too that would be great cuz i cant draw worth my life.


Midori Inihara said:


> yeah he did...


sig sig sig


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 13, 2007)

alright, i'll try...oh crap I got to go.
I'll pm tomorrow...sorry


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> alright, i'll try...


thx, but do u want it to be small like that?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont think he does...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> I dont think he does...


i dont think he doest either but that thing he sent me was tiny


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

lol yeah he doesnt.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Nooooooooo!! why did they have to take him!!!!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Nooooooooo!! why did they have to take him!!!!


???? hum???


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 13, 2007)

Midori Inihara said:


> I repped you crimson lol! All Done Rimson! Hope you like!



Thanks it looks awsome,You put Rimson Instead of Crimson lol, I tried to rep you but it said it again but ill keep trying. I think im gonna be a regular requester or wutever lol.

Remember Everyone Turn Off Your SIGS!!!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 13, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> Thanks it looks awsome,You put Rimson Instead of Crimson lol, I tried to rep you but it said it again but ill keep trying. I think im gonna be a regular requester or wutever lol.
> 
> Remember Everyone Turn Off Your SIGS!!!


Cool! Glad you liked it !


----------



## tricia868 (Sep 13, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done



Have I mentioned that I love you?  Thank you, darling!  (I need to clear space in my sig before I can use it, but I'll get around to it eventually...eheheh...)


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

jesus this place is still a mess....you might as well make tricia a avatar with rain in it so it would match


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

tricia868 said:


> Have I mentioned that I love you?  Thank you, darling!  (I need to clear space in my sig before I can use it, but I'll get around to it eventually...eheheh...)


, i forgot to add a border, ill add one give me a sec.




Tousen said:


> jesus this place is still a mess....you might as well make tricia a avatar with rain in it so it would match


it is a mees because no1 will listen to take off their sigs!!!!!,

good idea ill mak her a avy too.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 14, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> Nooooooooo!! why did they have to take him!!!!



wtf?  
by the way okami try not to double post!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 14, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> ???? hum???




they banned 6 tomoe sharingan.....he was a part of this online famaliy.......


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> they banned 6 tomoe sharingan.....he was a part of this online famaliy.......


ahhh the sig okami, and u dont have to say sry like last time thats considered spaming.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 14, 2007)

@Ghostalex

You are puuureeee fucking ownage... I love that sig... I wish I could use both but I think it would exceed forum rules, lol.

Anyways, thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it. +Rep


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey man, can you make and avy of Uchiha Madara in 370 (chapter) also can you color the borders red and color the pic the way it was in the Uchiha Madara pic I gave you


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

Omega id said:


> @Ghostalex
> 
> You are puuureeee fucking ownage... I love that sig... I wish I could use both but I think it would exceed forum rules, lol.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it. +Rep


thx, anytime, just stop on in.




T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Hey man, can you make and avy of Uchiha Madara in 370 (chapter) also can you color the borders red and color the pic the way it was in the Uchiha Madara pic I gave you


i could try i sux at coloring in pics.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 14, 2007)

OK then can you just make the AVy and the border


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> OK then can you just make the AVy and the border


as soon as u take off your sig, and chp. 370 comes out, cuz i dont see it on manga.com


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

Chapter 370 did come out 

EDIT: here it is:
*Chapter 370*


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Sig Request (Its for one of the fc im in)

Image:

Text: Wolf's Rain Fc

Midori Inihara could oyu make this one like the other sigs you made me?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure I'll do it!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> Chapter 370 did come out
> 
> EDIT: here it is:
> *Chapter 370*


my bad  i was going on this site 


thats it, MADARA IS DEF TOBI!!!!!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ok ghost did you get my pm?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry, I may be getting too greedy here... but I'm addicted to your sigs... so I'm requesting two more... if you don't mind that is -_>

*First Sig*
Dimensions: 400x150
_Text_: Eternal Goddess - Ingrid


Fucking Teddy Bears





*Second Sig*
Dimensions: 400x150
_Text_: Rugal Rugal Bernstein


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Sorry, I may be getting too greedy here... but I'm addicted to your sigs... so I'm requesting two more... if you don't mind that is -_>
> 
> *First Sig*
> Dimensions: 400x150
> ...



Remember to put spolier tags if yougoing to put the pictures on here.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah I realized that it was quite a lot of pictures so I decided to make them links only


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

OK now will you do it


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> they banned 6 tomoe sharingan.....he was a part of this online famaliy.......


Hey Thanks! I didn't even know I was banned I didn't log on at all yesterday...


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 15, 2007)

yay ur bak!!!


----------



## Emissary (Sep 15, 2007)

Avatar and Sig:
Stock:
Color: No extra Colors only make this pic in Sigseize
Text: Ishida Uryuu (in japanese if you can)
Size: 400x150

Avatar Seize: 110x110

And Thx if you can make it.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> yay ur bak!!!


Hey! wassup?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Guys stop spamming. If you want to chat PM each other. The shop is only for requests, not spam.

Btw Gansta I'm not spamming. This is actually an important issue. You do realize if this thread turns into spam it'll be trashed right?


----------



## Rien (Sep 15, 2007)

I can I please have a 368x123 (or smaller) signature? And if you could include my name (Rien) that would be great. 

(choose whatever would make the best image)
Stud Muffin
Stud Muffin
Stud Muffin


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, can you make and avy of Uchiha Madara in 370 (chapter) also can you color the borders red and color the pic the way it was in the Uchiha Madara pic I gave you


kk ill mak the avy



6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok ghost did you get my pm?


ya i got it, did u get mine?, oo wait u cant recieve any, lololol well i was wondering if u could mak a back and the other side of his face so i can mak it spin?



Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kkk, do u just want me to pic one pic and sprite for both?



Sorata said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, will be resized




Rien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk i think im gonna choose the second, its flat not 3D which will look better in a sig.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah in a similar fashion to the Shion/Ash sigs you made. Or you can do something completely different and surprise me  I am always undecisive about these things >_<


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

Thnx ghoatalexc  PM me the results


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Thnx ghoatalexc  PM me the results


sig sig sig
and lol i see some one riped my sig and put a sasuke sprtie in it, wow i could have done that, i do mak animation as well.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> ya i got it, did u get mine?, oo wait u cant recieve any, lololol well i was wondering if u could mak a back and the other side of his face so i can mak it spin?


Why can't you pm me back?
Well, I just want it to start out at the back of his head and him turning around!
I'll pm you the back of his head!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Ghostalexc I didn't know you could


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Why can't you pm me back?
> Well, I just want it to start out at the back of his head and him turning around!
> I'll pm you the back of his head!


iduno it sasy that u can recieve pms, and if u could the other side of his face plz?, u sent me one side already so the opposite side.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> iduno it sasy that u can recieve pms, and if u could the other side of his face plz?, u sent me one side already so the opposite side.


Why do you need the oppisite side?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Sorry Ghostalexc I didn't know you could


i can do a lot of tricky stuff wit adobe, but i really sux at coloring, lol, so how do u want me to mak the avy again, i can try to color it or i can put a color blend over it and make it like one color, which style?



6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Why do you need the oppisite side?


so i can have both sides of the face.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ok...but I don't think you need it...
But I'll start drawing it!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

I just want you to make it like the one you gave me alradey with a red border if you can color it try if you can't leave out the color. Can you make a sig out of it trhat is the same color and stuff to with a tobi animation plz and thank you



PM me the Results bye


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ok...but I don't think you need it...
> But I'll start drawing it!


kk thx, u want me to mak your avy spin as well?



T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I just want you to make it like the one you gave me alradey with a red border if you can color it try if you can't leave out the color. Can you make a sig out of it trhat is the same color and stuff to with a tobi animation plz and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the Results bye


lol i got the avy part, then the next sentence doesnt make sense, lol read it back to your self. something about a sig with tobi animation.

and there are no tobi sprites that i can animate, sprtie sheets are made from vido games and since tobi hasent been in one yet its probaly gonna be imposible for me to find a tobi sprite sheet.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> kk thx, u want me to mak your avy spin as well?


No thanks I might ask you later though!
You got my pm?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey guys i would like a sig please.

Render: source
Size: 400x123 give or take.
Colors: Just make sure it goes with the render
Text: "Rasassination" please dont use some plain looking font
.jpg or .png is fine


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 15, 2007)

Rien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way i just seen the ad for the game it looks sick really kool grafics, he has the god of war chain sword thingy.



6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> No thanks I might ask you later though!
> You got my pm?


yup, just the back to go and then ill be done very soon




Rasassination said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk shure


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 15, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> yup, just the back to go and then ill be done very soon


Ok, I got the back done all I got to do is scan it and edit!
Edit: ok done! pmed it to you


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 15, 2007)

Avvy,Sig request. (second time)

Avatar:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 

Size: 150x150

background: something blue

text: no need




Signature:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 

Size:390x390

Text: -=Sasuke uchiha=-

background: something blue, too.




When you're done, don't post it here. PM me the sig and avatar and I'll +rep when I will be able too.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 16, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kk


6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya i got it im almost  done wit yours, im dooing one for my slef first


----------



## Rien (Sep 16, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> by the way i just seen the ad for the game it looks sick really kool grafics, he has the god of war chain sword thingy.




Yeah, its really cool! A bit short, but its really badass. =D


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 16, 2007)

Rien said:


> Yeah, its really cool! A bit short, but its really badass. =D


a bit short, lol u beat it already? wow u are fast


----------



## Rien (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I haven't beaten it yet, but I think I'm pretty close.

Its alledgedly around six hours long.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 16, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> ya i got it im almost  done wit yours, im dooing one for my slef first


Ok, good!


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Turn off your Sig 6 Tomoe Sharingan


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your Sig 6 Tomoe Sharingan


Ooopps sorry about that


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 16, 2007)

Rien read the fucking rules


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 16, 2007)

Rien turn off your sig!


----------



## Rien (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry about that. T_T


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 16, 2007)

is my sig done yet? srry for being impatient but its been a week, and my other sigs were done in a week....


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 16, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> is my sig done yet? srry for being impatient but its been a week, and my other sigs were done in a week....


Isn't yours already done? 
You have it on your avy and sig


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 16, 2007)

i requested another one....


----------



## Charizard (Sep 16, 2007)

okay i gots a sig and avy request!
image: Link removed
sig size: 400X200
avy size: 125X125
colors: i dont know... be creative! (i have a hard time choosing colors)
text: put something if u want but if u dont want to no text

cred and rep!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 16, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i requested another one....


done...




6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok ghost did you get my pm?


is this how u wanted it?




Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done wit first




Sorata said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done...







Rien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done..





i know everyone wants ther sigs right away, but i have allot to do, each one takes like a hour and i have school, and i go to school from 6am-8pm mon. - fir., and insted of studying for my calc test i just made 5 sigs, so im probaly gonna fail my calc test. so plz everyone u will get your sigs done, i need time i have to get my main priorties done first.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 16, 2007)

thnx!!! I'LL GIVE U CREDIT!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 16, 2007)

*srry to double post but i have a request for midori....*

image: *1.*Anime-Star
*2.*
size: 150X400
colors: blue and red (not blended!)
text: Elric Brothers
other: can u put ed in front of alphonse and make a static kind of effect...


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Turn off your Sig OKAMIpwn3d


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey i got an sig request and an avatar request:

Sig:
Render:
Size: 400x150
Notes: Use the very top panel of Madara, and cut out all but him including the sharingan behind him, and add some cool black and red effect to it
Text: DarkFire

Ava:
Render:
Size: same as my avatar
Notes: Just use the bottom left panel and add some cool Dark effect to it
Text: DarkFire


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 17, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> is this how u wanted it?


Ummm.. well not exectly... but can you just start out with his eyes closed than opened i'll send you the pics I want it to look like hes acutely opening his eyes...sorry if I'm driving you crazy oh! and still make his tomoes spin!


----------



## Saito (Sep 17, 2007)

Sig 6 Tomoe Sharingan


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, keep on forgetting!


----------



## Saito (Sep 17, 2007)

Sig 6 Tomoe Sharingan


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry I'm a dumbass


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 17, 2007)

Is mine done


----------



## Rien (Sep 17, 2007)

Its perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Charizard (Sep 17, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> *srry to double post but i have a request for midori....*
> 
> image: *1.*Uchihacest, Hyuugacest...
> *2.*
> ...



i think u mean 400X150...
and if u wanted midori to do it specifically y didnt u just request in his shop?

and everybody remember to be patient. he will make them when he has time and if hes like every other human on this earth (which i'm sure he is) he doesnt always have time! you'll get ur sigs when u get ur sigs!


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Sep 17, 2007)

hey I'll make a sig n avi request
size: 400x150
pic: 
if u have a better pic go ahead and use it cuz I cant find many


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 17, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your Sig OKAMIpwn3d


thx for keeping everyone in check i really appreciate it




DarkFire said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k will be done



6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.. well not exectly... but can you just start out with his eyes closed than opened i'll send you the pics I want it to look like hes acutely opening his eyes...sorry if I'm driving you crazy oh! and still make his tomoes spin!


sry as soon as u sens me the pics it will be done, it could only take me about 15mins to touch it up with the new pics



flamboozie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty someone finally understands me



Tenma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk will be done



T-G@nGsT@ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is mine done


i posted a reply back in the thread saying i was confused on what u said, and that if u can find me a tobi sprite sheet ill mak the animation, cuz i couldnt find one.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 17, 2007)

hey tenma turn off ur sig! its a thread rule!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 17, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> hey tenma turn off ur sig! its a thread rule!


thx

oo and ill fogot to tell u that im gonna do yours too, is your heart set on the alphonze pic?


----------



## Charizard (Sep 17, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> thx
> 
> oo and ill fogot to tell u that im gonna do yours too, is your heart set on the alphonze pic?


 
well i liek the alphonse pic i chose but if it doesnt work 4 u i could find a bettr one. it really is no trouble.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 17, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> well i liek the alphonse pic i chose but if it doesnt work 4 u i could find a bettr one. it really is no trouble.


ill use the one u choose and ill mak another with one i choose so then u have a choice of two,

 tell me which alphonse pic do u like that i chose



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caile (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright, I'd like to request.

* Signature (and Avatar if you can) Request ​*​
Stock :  Click 
*Avatar:*
Text : [None]
Size : 150x150
Other : Please don't make it happy. 

*Signature:*
Text : Forgotten
Size : Um, You do 400x110? Then I guess that's fine. Be sure to include the Top Part of his shirt if you can, If you cannot do that without messing up the signature, Then exclude it from the whole thing. 
Other : "

Thanks, I appreciate it.

P.S: If you can take out the word Duty, Then that'd be nice. Optional.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 17, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> ill use the one u choose and ill mak another with one i choose so then u have a choice of two,
> 
> tell me which alphonse pic do u like that i chose
> 
> ...



i like teh first one! and thnx in advance!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 17, 2007)

Ohh then just do it without animations


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 17, 2007)

Distant Shadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk will be done ill try to get rid of the word duty.


----------



## Caile (Sep 17, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> kk will be done ill try to get rid of the word duty.



Thanks alot, Fast service, Eh? (x


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 17, 2007)

You take ur time with mine, I dont wanna rish ya casue we all have lives here


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 17, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> i think u mean 400X150...



flamboozie's right... i ment 400x150


----------



## Saito (Sep 17, 2007)

Turn off your sig DarkFire...


----------



## Tousen (Sep 17, 2007)

i just dont even feel like doing this anymore

*Vote for me*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 17, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i just dont even feel like doing this anymore


lol ill try it but, lol id reallly rather see how far my moniter will go if i throw it across the room.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol i actually like the second one, the one i though was gonna come out bad lol.
just tell me which one u like better and ill mak the avy for it.



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 done ill pm u now.



Rasassination said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done...


----------



## Caile (Sep 18, 2007)

I took the liberty of trying to Render that image. I tried my best. xD Not transparent.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

dammit its too hard to choose... i think i like the 2nd more but... can i take both? or i'll use 2nd one as a sig and can u make a avy outta 1st one? reps and cred


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

flamboozie said:


> dammit its too hard to choose... i think i like the 2nd more but... can i take both? or i'll use 2nd one as a sig and can u make a avy outta 1st one? reps and cred


 sig plz
kk ill do that


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

Distant Shadows said:


> I took the liberty of trying to Render that image. I tried my best. xD Not transparent.


thats pretty good, just needs to be cleaned up a little


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> sig plz
> kk ill do that


 
i'm srry i was in a hurry when i posted that. thnx 4 doing it 4 me!


----------



## afire007 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahhh dont rush when reuqesting a sig xD, that cut out of sasuke and sakura is pretty nice.

there arent to many people that would cut out a sig for someone these days. props to you man.


----------



## Caile (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> thats pretty good, just needs to be cleaned up a little



Yeah, I'm not much of a pro renderer, Although I did Render quite alot back then.



afire007 said:


> ahhh dont rush when reuqesting a sig xD, that cut out of sasuke and sakura is pretty nice.
> 
> there arent to many people that would cut out a sig for someone these days. props to you man.



Thank you, I just had a bit of time on my hands, Is all.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> lol i actually like the second one, the one i though was gonna come out bad lol.
> just tell me which one u like better and ill mak the avy for it.
> 
> done ill pm u now.
> ...



Aha good lookin. i`ll rep u.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

SIGS! TURN OFF YOUR SIGS DAMMIT!


----------



## Saito (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *Rules*
> 
> *1. Must have at least 50 post or more
> 2. Sig must be turned off or you will be ignored**
> ...


....Turn off the sigs


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Sep 18, 2007)

hey flamboozie do u just hang out here?


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

no actually i dont tenma. i just come by a lot to see if he posted any new sigs. i like his work! remember though posts like this one and the one u just posted shouldnt be posted in this thread but instead pmed or in another section of the forums. this section is for requests. also tenma....
TURN OFF YOUR SIG! 
sure u dont have anything in it yet but its still a thread rule!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey man is mine done


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:
			
		

> i know everyone wants ther sigs right away, but i have allot to do, each one takes like a hour and i have school, and i go to school from 6am-8pm mon. - fir., and insted of studying for my calc test i just made 5 sigs, so im probaly gonna fail my calc test. so plz everyone u will get your sigs done, i need time i have to get my main priorties done first.



did u read this? be patient T-G@nGst@!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Tenma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Distant Shadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...









flamboozie said:


> avy.


 done with the new any, lol thx u and saito are the best.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude Thank you, now go study cause ur life take priority over us


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Dude Thank you, now go study cause ur life take priority over us


*remove your sig...*


kk im going right now, i actually have calc hw to do, ya my teacher is a bitch lol.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

awesome thnx!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sorry i haven't been on that much it's just iv'e had alot of school work and studieng to do so ya...and iv'e been hanging out at this other naruto rpg it's called ninpocho chronicles and it's way better than this rp (no offense) if you ever want to check it out come here  Btw my name there is Tayasho Kagure...Sorry for spamming Ghost!


----------



## Charizard (Sep 18, 2007)

midori? arent u supposed to advertise sites in the konoha ad-board? and y do ppl keep 4geting to turn off their sigs... (not u midori) more importantly y do i make such a big deal about the rules? this just started recently...

@ghostalexc: +reps for u! ty 4 teh avy and sig! 
edit: damn! i guess i'll rep u when i can! i need to "spread it around more"


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 19, 2007)

I need a sig again (cuz you rock)


I want the is pic the waist and up only no finger:
*http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/SPOILER-Minato-and-Kushina-65125756*

Okay sig size like the resty with ablue like Grimmjaws hair  border


thnx


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, I'v been off for a while but I'll pm them ASAP! I'll "EDIT" this as soon as I pm them!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 20, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk





6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ok, I'v been off for a while but I'll pm them ASAP! I'll "EDIT" this as soon as I pm them!


kk ill check my pm's now.


----------



## madara-sama- (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi i would like u to make me a very very cool sig of naruto whit a nice backround, and on the picture i would like to have the words spyhunter on the top midle and shoot and die at the down middle of the picture.
It has to be a naruto picture wat kinda showes that u cant mess whit him.
If u can do this it would be so cool of u!


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## Caile (Sep 20, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


>



Thanks alot. xD


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm not sure if this is the spot to request this but, I am going to use this pic in my sig (or make a banner out of it).




The size of the image is fine & I have photoshop but I suck at editing/edging/cleaning (if you could get rid of the lines going through the right side of the image, in the red part, that would be awesome)

I just need this pic cleaned (also if yo could put an outline around it that would be great). If you don't do this type of thing then could you direct me to a thread where I an get it done.

THX


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 21, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found four which one do u like?


*Spoiler*: __ 














naledge87 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk i can clean it up and put a border arround it, and im pretty sure i can get rid of that white line too.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't do Pure's request. He posted that thing everywhere and broke the rules. He does not deserve your time.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Don't do Pure's request. He posted that thing everywhere and broke the rules. He does not deserve your time.


i know he didnt post an image for me 2 work with but he a noobie and ill give him a chance, only once tho, and for thoes non noobs, i dont excpet this from u, this is my one kindly pardon, from now on every one host your own immages!! almost everyone does, so ty to who ever did.



madara-sama- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the rules


oo and there is a new rule in affect


----------



## madara-sama- (Sep 21, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> i know he didnt post an image for me 2 work with but he a noobie and ill give him a chance, only once tho, and for thoes non noobs, i dont excpet this from u, this is my one kindly pardon, from now on every one host your own immages!! almost everyone does, so ty to who ever did.
> 
> 
> read the rules
> ...



So u cant help me?


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 21, 2007)

I forgot to ask but with the pic is there any way to take away the white background?

So its just the image, so when I put it in my sig it'll look like a sticker, no background just the image.

Sry I didn't mention that before.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> I forgot to ask but with the pic is there any way to take away the white background?
> 
> So its just the image, so when I put it in my sig it'll look like a sticker, no background just the image.
> 
> Sry I didn't mention that before.


ya i figured that already


----------



## Emissary (Sep 21, 2007)

Awsome Siggy and Avatar, thx for that.


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Sep 21, 2007)

Tanks 4 the sig its awesum


----------



## Omega id (Sep 21, 2007)

Awsome sig, Ghostalex. Can't wait to see how the second one turns out  Oh yeah, all the sigs you made for me, you can delete them from your photobucket account if you want, cause I am uploading them to mine (just thought I'd let ya know if you run out of space or something).


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 21, 2007)

ok, I pmed them!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Guys, off your sigs or Ghost will be mad.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 22, 2007)

Dude is my request done also I want the length to be the same as the other ones if you can do if no, np


----------



## Saito (Sep 22, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ turn off your sigs


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 22, 2007)

can you make me an akatsuki sig
size:400x 150
color:something dark

I want these pics in it

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pein
here

Zetsu
here

Tobi


Hidan
here

Kakuzu


Kisame


Itachi
here

Sasori


Deidara
here

Konan


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

^Read the rules. You must have +50 posts to request here.


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 22, 2007)

damn well I will work on that so then he can make me the sig


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 22, 2007)

We're allowed to make two requests per week right?

*Stock :* 

*Text :* They Say It Never Strikes Twice (The font is a font called Bleeding Cowboys).
Could you put the text Right beneath him?
I would like each word capitalized like above. 

*Size :* Um, the size of the pic is fine. I would like it to be like my last request (no background, just the pic, if possible)

*Color :* If you can color this that would be awesome. 
I would like the lightning around his hand to be some type of blue. 
Plz use ths picture as a color reference for his clothes. 


Here is a link to where I got the Bleeding Cowboys font 

If you could get rid of the words on his chest to that would be great.
I can also provide you with a bigger version if need be (then you could just size it down).

Weather you can do this for me or not, THX for your time.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 22, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ok, I pmed them!


kk got them



naledge87 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk it me just finishes your other one and ill get on this, they will be done tomorrow, the other one will be done tonight.



T-G@nGsT@ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is my request done also I want the length to be the same as the other ones if you can do if no, np


give me time, i have a fucking life! and turn off the sig


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 22, 2007)

when I get enough posts will you make me the sig?????


----------



## Foretold (Sep 22, 2007)

Read the first page


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 22, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done...





T-G@nGsT@ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is my request done also I want the length to be the same as the other ones if you can do if no, np


done...


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 22, 2007)

THX Ghost your *AWESOME*  

Do you think you could take them out of the post.

*F'IN GREAT JOB THX AGAIN*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 22, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> THX Ghost your *AWESOME*
> 
> Do you think you could take them out of the post.
> 
> *F'IN GREAT JOB THX AGAIN*


kk..........


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 22, 2007)

Yo ghost! Are the pics good enough?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

I knew it was a bad idea to request two more sigs for ghost, his progress seems to be slowing down, I think we're killing 'im D: hang in there Ghost! I kinda feel how at how your the only one doing requests >_< Maybe I should give sig making a try and take on some requests 

I'll probably scare off everyone though.


----------



## Sagara (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost, could you please make me a sig of orochimaru in farmers clothing?

Title : Orgocimaru
Size : Normal
Text: The Last Farmer
Colour: I lack Creativity, so help me choose GG


Thanks!

Here's the stock.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 23, 2007)

yo ghost u myte remember me from commenting on all ur sigs a couple months ago 
lokos like u could use a hand here 
want me to help?


----------



## Foretold (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghostalexc, Nish has done some pretty awesome stuff, i would definitely let him help.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 23, 2007)

Avatar Set
~~~~~~
Stock:
Size:125x125
Colors:umm not quite sure,jsut use your creative side.

Comments:Also so you maybe this picture at the bottom right corner?

I tired to get somebody else to do it but they did horriable.

rep and credit will be given.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 23, 2007)

lol... didnt u just post that in another shop?  Dont mass request dude...


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 23, 2007)

afire007 said:


> lol... didnt u just post that in another shop?  Dont mass request dude...



yea he just didn't do it real well. i dont....


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 23, 2007)

thnx 4 the good word foretold are u helping here by any chance
it looks like our fc is dead or at least on life support lol
i also voted ur sotw number 1 lol


----------



## Shmee (Sep 23, 2007)

sig request, 
a little smaller than the one i have now. Main colors black and red. with Blade written in Red in the bottom right.


cred and rep will be given. thanks in advance


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Blade, thats a really tiny pic.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry about the sig thing


----------



## Foretold (Sep 23, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> thnx 4 the good word foretold are u helping here by any chance
> it looks like our fc is dead or at least on life support lol
> i also voted ur sotw number 1 lol



Your welcome, and check the fc again Haruko posted too, and no i don't help, but i stop by to tell people to turn their sigs off,lol, and thanks for voting for me, if i had took the text out i might be getting more votes, lol.

Sorry to be discussing this in your thread ghostalexc


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

He needs more workers...I would like to apply but there is just *no way* he'll let me in...


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2007)

*Here:*

*Sig and avi set:
Sig stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/My-reflex-60733750*
*Colors:*
*Yondy:*
*Red jacket*
*Canon everything else*
*black hiatie*
*Naruto*
*Canon everything*

*Avi:*
*Stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/SPOILER-Minato-and-Kushina-65125756** (Kushina only)*
*Text: Kushina*


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 24, 2007)

poppin back just to check in ghost hasnt been back yet but i did ur CrimsonWolf
hope its okay

rep
credit (not needed but appreciated)so ghost u wnt me in


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like to apply, I will do a couple of sigs and post them here.

Ok here is an example of the stuff I make:


----------



## Foretold (Sep 25, 2007)

@-=Sasuke Uchiha=-, work on colors and blending and try reading some tuts they were a big help to me, when i first started


----------



## Shmee (Sep 25, 2007)

anbu sig request


i would like blade written across the middle
cred and rep will be given


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 25, 2007)

@-=Sasuke Uchiha=-, can i have the sasuke sig?!?!?! plz!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

No, reason:

1.I'm using it
2. you need to +rep me. but you can cause of the red.

Sorry.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 25, 2007)

ok then....


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 26, 2007)

@OKAMIpwn3d: i will make u a sasuke sig 
dnt worry bout rep u can just credit me in the actual sig check out my photobucket for a sample of my work


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2007)

*Who will do mine?*


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry what was ur request i really cnt be bothered to look back


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2007)

*Here:*

*Sig and avi set:
Sig stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/My-reflex-60733750*
*Colors:*
*Yondy:*
*Red jacket*
*Canon everything else*
*black hiatie*
*Naruto*
*Canon everything*

*Avi:*
*Stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/SPOILER-Minato-and-Kushina-65125756** (Kushina only)*
*Text: Kushina*


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

OKAMIpaw3d: you can have it now. I don't use it anymore.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 26, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> @OKAMIpwn3d: i will make u a sasuke sig
> dnt worry bout rep u can just credit me in the actual sig check out my photobucket for a sample of my work


welcome




im back, iv been occupied with school, and i still am, i have some big test comming up and i need to study. 
*all request will be done before sunday.*


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Stock:*


I would like this to be a banner since its already shaped like one.

A the top of the image where it says *REBORN*, & in the lower right corner there is white text.
If you could get rid of that text that would be great.

*TEXT:* Hitman! Reborn FC (just put it somewhere so it looks good)

Also please use the same text you used for my other sig (Bleeding Cowboys)

other then that it just needs a border and if you could make it a bit smaller that would be great. 

Thx.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 27, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> poppin back just to check in ghost hasnt been back yet but i did ur CrimsonWolf
> hope its okay
> 
> rep
> credit (not needed but appreciated)so ghost u wnt me in



thank you +rep and ill put your name in my sig when i get a chance


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 27, 2007)

namikaze-uzumaki kushina
im a bit confused with your request let me get it straight
you want: 1 sig with yondaime and naruto using the black and white sketch as the stock??


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2007)

*Yes, i do.*


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 27, 2007)

PM me when you done thnx


----------



## Foretold (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol, Nish you have some of my sigs you put text on in your photobucket album.

@ghostalexc, if i have time i would be glad to help.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 27, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Lol, Nish you have some of my sigs you put text on in your photobucket album.
> 
> @ghostalexc, if i have time i would be glad to help.


shure, i seen your work its good, i love the new naruto one


----------



## Foretold (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks here's my photobucket account if you want to see some more of my stuff



Edit: sorry i forgot to turn off my sig


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 27, 2007)

Omega id said:


> .............


 i made these but was unshure what text text u wanted?




(i didnt like this one so i made the second.)


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 27, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Thanks here's my photobucket account if you want to see some more of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry i forgot to turn off my sig


that new smoke one is hot!!!!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey ghost! sorry to be pushy but is mine coming soon?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 27, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Hey ghost! sorry to be pushy but is mine coming soon?


sig!   very probly by the end of the night.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 27, 2007)

ok great!  (sorry...)


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 27, 2007)

sig, sig, sigssss^^^^


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 27, 2007)

oooops sorry...


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2007)

*@Nish: Anything else you wanted to ask about my request?*


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 28, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM!!!!!!
I ALREADY GOT A SASUKE SIG. I DNT NEED A NEW ONE..... THNX ANYWAY! :GRIN


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, kk,  u didnt have to announce it!






6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> oooops sorry...


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 28, 2007)

I just want him opening his eyes Than tomoes spin than it repeats(starting with his eyes closed)...that's all


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

yo i need you to do the same thing that to this picture like you did to the last one 



and maybe if you can make the jacket as white as the other as well..if you cant thats fine


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> I just want him opening his eyes Than tomoes spin than it repeats(starting with his eyes closed)...that's all


im confused





Tousen said:


> yo i need you to do the same thing that to this picture like you did to the last one
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe if you can make the jacket as white as the other as well..if you cant thats fine


of corse


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2007)

*Um............Who is doing mine...........?*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Um............Who is doing mine...........?*




from the way it looks..i would have to say nobody..i guess its probably because you fail to follow simple directions


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2007)

*Oh...ok...i'll leave then........*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Um............Who is doing mine...........?*


remover your sig!
nish had said he was going to do it, he already responded to your request and u responded back, so im confused to why u are asking.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2007)

*Oh...I am sorry!!!!!!!!! Will you forgive me?*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> I just want him opening his eyes Than tomoes spin than it repeats(starting with his eyes closed)...that's all


like this?




Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Oh...I am sorry!!!!!!!!! Will you forgive me?*


lol ya


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 28, 2007)

its just that like 3 people offered to make a sasuke sig....


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Sig Sig Sig


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> its just that like 3 people offered to make a sasuke sig....


sig


w/e


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> its just that like 3 people offered to make a sasuke sig....



Didn't I give you my old one?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Im sorry dude that didnt work out for me the way i wanted it to...lets try this..use this picture
and give me one of your banner sigs that you are known so well for

the theme of the banner should be black and gold
the text i would like for it to say someone one it Tousen and then somewhere else
GB's Lobbyist

If you need me to get into better detail you know where to find me. Sorry if you have some amount of request per day thing going on..I just had to get it out before i forgot. You dont have to do mine anytime soon


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 28, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> lol ya


 can you take out the closing his eyes part? Just opening his eyes...and tomoes spinning. Can you also put my name at the bottom (firey) and an uchiha symbol at thee end?(after that it will be done...(I'm driving you crazy aren't I?))


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

I think your driving him nuts...o_o;;


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody was working on my request.

I'm not trying to be pushy, just wondering.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, man.  Could you add the text *Server kick!* at the top of this gif?




Add it in over the top of his head right when he kicks her.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> can you take out the closing his eyes part? Just opening his eyes...and tomoes spinning. Can you also put my name at the bottom (firey) and an uchiha symbol at thee end?(after that it will be done...(I'm driving you crazy aren't I?))


lol yes up the fucking wall!!



F@ Mike said:


> Hey, man.  Could you add the text *Server kick!* at the top of this gif?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remove sig!



naledge87 said:


> Just wondering if anybody was working on my request.
> 
> I'm not trying to be pushy, just wondering.


ya h/o



*new rule in affect*


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, sorry, but will you do it?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Oh, sorry, but will you do it?


turn off sig, and read ruls on front page #1, and then turn off your sig from both post and then i will answer you.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

They are off...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> They are off...


forgot the first post!!!!!!! and yes ill do it.








naledge87 said:


> Just wondering if anybody was working on my request.
> 
> I'm not trying to be pushy, just wondering.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> forgot the first post!!!!!!! and yes ill do it.



No, I did, maybe you think the image I posted is my sig?

I have my sig disable in the options in my cp.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> No, I did, maybe you think the image I posted is my sig?
> 
> I have my sig disable in the options in my cp.


sig
i can still se it as well in this post u just made.!!!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't see it...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> I can't see it...


lol cuz u just took it off, but look up in this page i your first post, your sig is shown.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *lol cuz u just took it off*, but look up in this page i your first post, your sig is shown.


No, I took it off after I posted, not the other way around.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> No, I took it off after I posted, not the other way around.


but your first post still shows your sig!!!!!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> lol yes up the fucking wall!!
> 
> remove sig!
> 
> ...


I are sorrry


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike ur sig is still on i can c it 2
check ur 1st post on the page

@namizake- uzumaki kushina
here u go 
hope its okay

+rep please


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok. I got it. My sig is off. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2007)

*I thought you were going to color it like i requested....do you not do coloring...? And what about my avi?*


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you finished with mine?


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

Patience Patience Patience people....
Remember ghostalexc is just one person not a bot 
Give him time for your requests


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 29, 2007)

@namizake: np sorry i dnt colour, thats probly why i was first confused by ur request maybe ghost does colouring??
do u ghost????


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

Pein the God said:


> can you make me an akatsuki sig
> size:400x 150
> color:something dark
> 
> ...



can you make me the sig now???


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 29, 2007)

i advise if a sig is made with all those pics its gonna look really really crappy
do u want me to make u a sig with 1 of them??


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Are you finished with mine?


omg i finished with it like last week look it up.





Uzumaki_Nish said:


> @namizake: np sorry i dnt colour, thats probly why i was first confused by ur request maybe ghost does colouring??
> do u ghost????


ill do some coloring and then nish u can take over from there.





Pein the God said:


> can you make me the sig now???


yes



Uzumaki_Nish said:


> i advise if a sig is made with all those pics its gonna look really really crappy
> do u want me to make u a sig with 1 of them??


i think he wants a main akaskuki theme, thats y he has so manys pics, decreasing the size of each pic with a big sig should work.


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

the akatsuki theme is exactly what I wanted thanks ghost


----------



## Brigade (Sep 29, 2007)

can i have this for my sig maybe you could change up the colors a bit with red and white


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thanks guys!*


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Ghost, can you actually make a 400 x 150 sig with so many renders...? O_O;;;;;;;


----------



## Brigade (Sep 29, 2007)

is that ok or is it to big if if you can resize it to make it appropriate


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> can i have this for my sig maybe you could change up the colors a bit with red and white


put that pic uneder sopilers, its huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Ghost, can you actually make a 400 x 150 sig with so many renders...? O_O;;;;;;;


i can do anthing, i can mak pigs with wings!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude I meant the Grimmjow and Ulquiorra


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

If you need to you can make it bigger I just put a size that looked okay


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 29, 2007)

Soooooooo Sorryyyyyyy!


----------



## Brigade (Sep 29, 2007)

i don't know how but i figured it out


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Have you started my request and/or have you finished it?\

Sorry to be pushy. :/


----------



## Brigade (Sep 29, 2007)

i would like to say thank you and when the sig is complete i will plus rep you guys


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

Pein the God said:


> If you need to you can make it bigger I just put a size that looked okay


hows this




F@ Mike said:


> Have you started my request and/or have you finished it?\
> 
> Sorry to be pushy. :/


lol its on page 23 been done.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, man.  I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Thanks, man.  I'll rep you when I can.


kk thx, sig plz!


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks thats awsome but can you make tobi and pein stand out a little bit more thanks
I'll rep you


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 30, 2007)

Pein the God said:


> thanks thats awsome but can you make tobi and pein stand out a little bit more thanks
> I'll rep you


kk, ill do it tomorrow right now i think its zzzzzz time.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 30, 2007)

Ghost~ Can I use the one you made for Pein the God


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Sep 30, 2007)

lol ghost i gotta hand it to u
u made a sig with so many people look quite good
u really do have some talent
--
i'll do King of the World's request


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 30, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Ghost~ Can I use the one you made for Pein the God


ask pein the god, its fine with me but ask him first cuz its his now.




Uzumaki_Nish said:


> lol ghost i gotta hand it to u
> u made a sig with so many people look quite good
> u really do have some talent
> --
> i'll do King of the World's request


thx

kk, um also if i color in that yodamane/naruto pic for Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina can u put it in that sig u already made for namikaze.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

Ghost can I work here now? O_o


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 1, 2007)

can you make another sig this time I just want Pein and Tobi
size: about the same as the last one

also can you put Akatsuki Leaders some where on there
thanks

Pein 


Tobi


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

You need to wait at least a week to request here again... I'll be happy to do it for you, go to my shop and I'll do it....o.o


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 1, 2007)

sasuke stop advertising ur shop here and _trying_ to steal our customers
they obviosly dnt wnt you 2 make it 
in which case they would have already come to ur shop


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna work here soon when I get better....I think. And I aint stealing your customers, he just didn't follow the rules:

1 request per person per week.>_>


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 1, 2007)

okay okay 
if u wanna get better i just advise u read a lot of tuts 
they always help 2 learn new techniques


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats my problem, I have no idea where to find any good gimp ones...o.o  sucks.... Google can only find 1!!! normal tut...


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 1, 2007)

have u chcked deviantart??
its really good
heres an example


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

Woah, thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2007)

*Oh, don't forget my avi too!*


----------



## banzai_kid (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wondering if i could request a sig. It is probably bigger than a normal sig though. The specs are:


*Spoiler*: __ 



730 x 140
With these 4 pics in it(just the people is all it has to be).
All i care about that it looks really cool so you can do anything to it that u would like.
Text: Banzaikid's Action Reviews




The 4 pics are:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Thx i will rep u lots if u do dis!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you ever Start my request


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

first of all, be happy that someone is doing it for you, second of all, don't whine if its not done third of all, turn off your sig and read the damn rules of request shop. do you know how many people want their request done and their not whining about it? stop being a lil baby and wait til its done.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 1, 2007)

First off off i Wasnt talkin to you so be out Second My Damn sig is off look above


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 1, 2007)

king of the world im currently working on ur request 
nimazake - im waiting for ghost to finish the colouring and then ill get started on completing ur whole request
thanx 
n please be patient everyone
thank u sasuke for helping calm everyone down lol


----------



## Saito (Oct 1, 2007)

Turn off your sig


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

> First off off i Wasnt talkin to you so be out Second My Damn sig is off look above




I'll finish this by PMING you the shit you need know about me.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2007)

*Please stop fighting, it won't solve anything!*


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

I pmed him the next burn.  end of the off topic. continue to requesting people all the workers are awesome!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2007)

*Oh, good!*


----------



## Brigade (Oct 1, 2007)

I am never burned for i am a monster


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, i made you a fucking awesome sig and you neg me for "calling you shit"??!??!!??!?!?!?!?!!??! WTF? You can't "+ rep me tommorow" you , you'll have to wait at least a WEEK to rep me again the hell is wrong with you man?! you have problems! Okay, I made you a sig. there is no point in posting here any more crap! WE ARE EXTREAMLY SORRY GHOST!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a request (i can tell ur exited!)

image:size: 400x150
colors: blue and yellow (not blended!)
text: Elric Brothers
other: can u put ed in front of alphonse and make a static kind of effect...

srry the pics. i picked out didnt work anymore.... can u find some awsm ones?


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 2, 2007)

banzai_kid said:


> I was wondering if i could request a sig. It is probably bigger than a normal sig though. The specs are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


read the rules!





no comment about the fighting, just glad its over.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> i have a request (i can tell ur exited!)
> 
> image:size: 400x150
> colors: blue and yellow (not blended!)
> ...



I see no stock.....>_>;;


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2007)

*How's it going guys...? Ya'll having fun.....?*


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess so...


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 2, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> I guess so...


lol, dont be sad ill finish your today.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2007)

*Would Ramen cheer you up.....?*


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Oct 2, 2007)

EDWARD: 
ALPHONSE: 

srry, the links 4 da ones i picked b-4 didnt work.....


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

Ghost mind if I do his?


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 2, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Ghost mind if I do his?


go ahead go crazy


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

it will be done in 20 min or so. Okami, please don't whine if its not.


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 2, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> it will be done in 20 min or so. Okami, please don't whine if its not.


sig sigs sig!!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> EDWARD:
> ALPHONSE:
> 
> srry, the links 4 da ones i picked b-4 didnt work.....




Quick question.. Do you want vote of the in the same sig?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

DONE..  Not good with text, ghost will add one. second one coming up! If you wanted both of the renders in one sig, sorry, I can't do 2 renders....


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am gonna put this in my sig.

Could you please put these two images together(so it looks like they're one group)

Pleases put the image with only three people on the left side.

*Text:* *Join The Family* (in the same *Bleeding Cowboys* text as my other requests).
Just put the text either above them or below them, or where-ever you think it would look good.

If someone other then ghost does it just let me know & I'll give you the link to where I got the Bleeding Cowboys Font.

THX


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna do it, gimme link. Just making sure. you want 2 sigs or both of those at the same sig? btw,size?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I'm gonna do it, gimme link. Just making sure. you want 2 sigs or both of those at the same sig? btw,size?



Heres the link.




I want both images put together (side by side so it looks like they're one group instead of 2).

As for the size, they're fine at the size they are now(I dont want a traditional sig, i.e. banner style).

The kind of sigs I like are like the beck one I have now(i'll leave my sig on so you can see it, just tell me once you've seen it and i'll turn it off)


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 3, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> lol, dont be sad ill finish your today.


Ok...
*looks at time you posted than looks at date*
Today is not yesterday! 
lol i'm just kidding i don't want to rush.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Heres the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean the size of the sig. I'm gonna make you something that looks like my sasuke sig below, you can turn off your, tell me when to turn off mine,it might be better though cause I made that thing 2 days ago, now I got a little better.


----------



## Saito (Oct 3, 2007)

Turn off your sig 6 Tomoe Sharingan...


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

If your gonna make me that kind of sig then make it 400x150 PLZ


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

Done, sorry about the white, if you could give me a different render I could make something better than this:


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> DONE..  Not good with text, ghost will add one. second one coming up! If you wanted both of the renders in one sig, sorry, I can't do 2 renders....



AWSM!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you like it  

sig sig sig sig!!!!


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Done, sorry about the white, if you could give me a different render I could make something better than this:



*Thats great thx* 

*EDIT:* I'll rep you in a few hours( I gave out to many reps today)


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you like it, Credit,rep.


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 4, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I mean the size of the sig. I'm gonna make you something that looks like my sasuke sig below, you can turn off your, tell me when to turn off mine,it might be better though cause I made that thing 2 days ago, now I got a little better.


remove sig on this post!





OKAMIpwn3d said:


> AWSM!!!


remove sig on this post!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost an I doing any good at this shop?


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 4, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Ghost an I doing any good at this shop?


the first 2 u did were way better then the last. the last one, needs better blending with the render, not blening into color, but blending into the bg


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 5, 2007)

ghost u finished that colouring yet??


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2007)

hi i want to request a yondaime sig with these renders......





size:400x100

text:-yondaime-


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

brb with your sig and your tut.

Turn off your sig!!!!


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2007)

wow you deserve a lot of reps


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 5, 2007)

@King Of the World- sorry it took me ages i just dnt get a lot of time l8ly
i have a-levels

there you go hope its okay
hard to make something with 2-way flow

@Yondaime - DISABLE UR SIG!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Credit, rep when you can.



Nish, I already did his request but if he likes that one better he can feel free to take it.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 5, 2007)

thats nice sasuke
just try using adjustment layers to blend ur renders with the bg
also try smudging ur render into the bg

i was about to work on yondaime's sig but there's no point now lol


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Why not? O_o you can do it, he can like yours better than mine 100% since your heck better than me...O_O;;;


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 5, 2007)

w8 iom  confused r talking about king of the worlds request or yondy's


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2007)

i cant wait to see this sig made by uzumaki_nish


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

You spelt my name wrong in your sig... its -=sasuke uchiha=-


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 5, 2007)

*ANBU ROOT*

updated request...


*Spoiler*: __ 







hii 
can you guys make a sign anything is kool

400x400

im also curius if you could put him  in an anbu sute idk something like this

can it be colorfull like this one>>>>>


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, thats a bit off too much....


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure, I'm abit busy right now, I'll do it later.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 5, 2007)

if you wait for ghostaxelc he will colour it for you and then sasuke can make a sig out of it

yondy, im  in the process of ur sig...be done in about an hour

lol sasuke - doesnt matter how quick you can make sigs quality above all remember


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea, Since the pic is white & black I was about to do a white and black bg..o.o...

Edit:almost done with the Itachi one.

Yondaime:

TURN OFF YOUR FUCKING SIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 5, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Great idea, Since the pic is white & black I was about to do a white and black bg..o.o...Now I need to go to Tousens shop so he remove the bg, its a bit hard...





i dont know if youre talking about my pic 
but if you are i would love a black and white pic
idk id love anything really...can it say "anbu root"
...and i swear id rep you everyday...


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Great idea, Since the pic is white & black I was about to do a white and black bg..o.o...
> 
> Edit:almost done with the Itachi one.
> 
> ...



Something like that is clearly un-needed 



YO: Ghost I got A challenge for you

Cynthi

The bottom Panel..I will send you the ep to show you what is really going on.I want the same colors as my sig..See if you can put all of that into a avatar size..If not take my sig and just use Tousen and put that into a avatar size and make my request a sig..IF you have any questions find me

find me when your done

edit: *Fuck the Giants*


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, its the 3th time people tell him to remove it and still he doesn't.

hissori:

credit,rep.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 5, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Well, its the 3th time people tell him to remove it and still he doesn't.
> 
> hissori:
> 
> credit,rep.



EDIT

can you guys make me just one more and then im gone you wont see me again [till next week]

that has the words ANBU ROOT on it its for my FanClub..."anbu root"


PS i cant rep right now but as soon as i can illl get you guys again all you guys...


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Foretold (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a suggestion,-=Sasuke Uchiha=-, try putting the main render in the middle or a little bit off the middle, it improves the overall sig and text placement.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the renders have the half arm half back crap and thats why I don't put most in the middle. But I'll do so if its a normal render, thanks!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 5, 2007)

Yondaime, you should really use spoiler-tags for the pictures. They're way too big and make the pag load slower lol.


----------



## vervex (Oct 5, 2007)

People, *Stop Spamming this thread! *
This is a warning.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

lol.Turn off your sig vervex


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

vervex said:


> People, *Stop Spamming this thread! *
> This is a warning.





Saito said:


> lol.Turn off your sig vervex





owned 


ok down spamming now


----------



## vervex (Oct 5, 2007)

Fear the power of a mod with a signature!


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 6, 2007)

hey yondy got ur sig done 

rep+cred plz


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice smudges but why is there another yondaime in the pic?


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

cause it makes it look bettar


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

lol vervex 

Please turn off your sig afire007.....


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 6, 2007)

ye wot afire007 sed otherewise it would have just looked like a blank space n it looks really bad


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Why not remove it? xD


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 7, 2007)

can I get a sig with these 2 pics in it

Pein 

Link

Tobi

Link

thanks


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Both pics cracked.


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 7, 2007)

try these 

Pein


Tobi


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks you. size,text,colors? I won't do it unless you will tell me where what colors you want cause I ain't gonna start guessing shit. Okay.


Pick which style you want your sig to be: I prefer 1.

style 1:



style 2:


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Style 1 done...



Working on style 2...


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 7, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Style 1 done...
> 
> 
> 
> Working on style 2...



that looks really cool but tbi doesnt seem to fit with it can you blend him in a bit more.......or just make it about pein and take tobi out


thanks 
rep


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2007)

*How's mine going....?*


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Pein the God said:


> that looks really cool but tbi doesnt seem to fit with it can you blend him in a bit more.......or just make it about pein and take tobi out
> 
> 
> thanks
> rep



...I'll have to start all over if you want to take out a character.


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 7, 2007)

alright then I guess but try to keep it kinda the same color maybe a bit less bright
thanks again


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

Tobi:



Pein:





Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Hello everyone, how's it going...?*



Good, but please stop spamming...


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Hello everyone, how's it going...?*


Please dont spam


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 7, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *How's mine going....?*


sig, plz...


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2007)

> sig, plz...


*Whatd'ya mean...?*


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 7, 2007)

People stop spamming...-.-

he means turn off your sig...


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 8, 2007)

* Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.

* color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.

* Sizet thick but and not too long

* Animations: i want it to have writing and first it says Death Pkerz, and then that fades out and it says B l u n txxx 

thank you


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 8, 2007)

*kk im back*



Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *How's mine going....?*


the colroing is comming well.



Tousen said:


> Something like that is clearly un-needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shure ill do it, a challenge, aahh np,lol, lol im confused



edit:* giants own all*




vervex said:


> People, *Stop Spamming this thread! *
> This is a warning.


aaaaahhhhh, *ppl dont spam*, i dont want this to be closed!
if anyone spams hey will be banded from this request thread.





PureSappin said:


> * Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.
> 
> * color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.
> 
> ...


read rules, wheres link or image?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey ghost! you can take as long as you want on mine....I've been real pushy...sorry


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 8, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Hey ghost! you can take as long as you want on mine....I've been real pushy...sorry


well tonight its all yankees for me,, so tomorrow if will def be done all i have to do it color in the uchiha symbol.


----------



## vervex (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll repeat it again:

*
DO NOT SPAM THIS THREAD.
Next time I hear someone spammed, he'll be my sufferance puppet *
Seriously, it not the first time I receive complains and if there is a next time, measures will be taken against spammers.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, you guys got in trouble!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 8, 2007)

Forum rules say 2 per week so here are my 2 


*Spoiler*: __ 




can you make a sign with this one?!
anything is kool 300x100

*Spoiler*: __ 










UPDATE
CAN IT SAY ANBU ROOT on it?!

*Spoiler*: __ 



samething a sign wit his one 
350widthx400height

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 8, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Hahahahahaha, you guys got in trouble!


Turn sig off plz


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 8, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Hahahahahaha, you guys got in trouble!


plz read the rules before just posting, remove your sig!



hissori said:


> Forum rules say 2 per week so here are my 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


shurly, i got it:


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 8, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> shurly, i got it:



i dont mean to spam but can it say ANBU ROOT ON THE SAI one?!


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 8, 2007)

hissori said:


> i dont mean to spam but can it say ANBU ROOT ON THE SAI one?!


shurly, its not spam thats an important question pertaining to the topic of a sig.


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 9, 2007)

link to image

* Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.

* color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.

also reduce the size when making sig pls

* Sizet thick but and not too long

* Animations: i want it to have writing and first it says "Death Pkerz we never back down", and then that fades out and it says B l u n txxx 

thank you
__________________


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 9, 2007)

srry bout sig


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 9, 2007)

DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!
& KenPAchi TURN UR SIG OFF!!!!!


on a lighter note ghost u done wth that colouring for namizake kushina


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 9, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> srry bout sig


np just take it off, if u dont know how just look at the first page its under the rules



Uzumaki_Nish said:


> DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!
> & KenPAchi TURN UR SIG OFF!!!!!
> 
> 
> on a lighter note ghost u done wth that colouring for namizake kushina


ya let me host it on photobucket and give it to you.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

:byakuya
so how's the sign coming along??
edit:
i cant wait im exited...


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2007)

*It's pretty Ghost! Have you gotten it to Nish....?*


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 10, 2007)

hissori said:


> :byakuya
> so how's the sign coming along??
> edit:
> i cant wait im exited...


its comming good, read rules #9




Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *It's pretty Ghost! Have you gotten it to Nish....?*


yup i sent it to nish yesterday


----------



## Franky (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey there, can i get a matching signature and avatar of this:

i don't really mind what color u use, or the size, lol. thanks, oh, and i really like youre work!


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 10, 2007)

Franky said:


> Hey there, can i get a matching signature and avatar of this:
> 
> i don't really mind what color u use, or the size, lol. thanks, oh, and i really like youre work!


as soon as u remove your sig


----------



## Kyo (Oct 11, 2007)

Spoilers to chapter 373:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well as the leader of the Rinnegan FC, the newest eye doujutsu given to Peine, I have to have an FC banner and an avatar for it. Thx for the help!



The picture from chapter 373

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is the picture:




I want the banner to have a picture of the at the center of the page please.

The size can be around the usual size of an FC banner, I dont really know the measurements...
Can I have 'The Rinnegan FC' for the text in the banner as well? And rain effect too. er... demonic background? thx a lot!

Thx a lot to whoever helps our FC.


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 11, 2007)

any1 started on mine?


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> as soon as u remove your sig



oops, forgot *removes sig*


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 11, 2007)

@puresnappin- here you go


@kushina - sorry but urs is a bit harder but i assure im workin on it and thank u 4 bein so patient *reps*


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 11, 2007)

hissori said:


> :byakuya
> so how's the sign coming along??
> edit:
> i cant wait im exited...



done








Franky said:


> Hey there, can i get a matching signature and avatar of this:
> 
> i don't really mind what color u use, or the size, lol. thanks, oh, and i really like youre work!


done


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 11, 2007)

You working on mine ghost ? (and again, no rush)


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done



awesome, thanks man, but can i get a matching avatar as well please?


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 11, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> You working on mine ghost ? (and again, no rush)


yup yup




Franky said:


> awesome, thanks man, but can i get a matching avatar as well please?


yup yup


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 11, 2007)

hello I was woundring if u would make me a sig

pic - 


size - normal
text - basye
background - anything u like 

I was also woundring if u could make me a ava if it wasnt to much trouble
size - 150/150
text - none
background - same as background on sig
thank you


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> yup yup
> 
> 
> yup yup



Thank you a lot!


----------



## Foretold (Oct 12, 2007)

@basye, i'll do your request


----------



## Kyo (Oct 12, 2007)

XKyubbi said:


> Spoilers to chapter 373:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So is mine going to be worked on? Cause if not, I have to start looking for another sig maker>_>.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 12, 2007)

i'll work on it
sorry 4 ignorin u
be definatley by the end of the end of the weekend


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2007)

*I got someone to make me a different sig and avi......you're not mad, are you......?*


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 12, 2007)

no its ok dnt worry about it


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 12, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done



thanks ill rep you as soon as im able to right now it says i cant...


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 13, 2007)

Ghost, sorry for being inactive....I moved to another state and I have no gimp on leptop...I'll do requests in about a week or 2.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 13, 2007)

hey ghostalexc! can you make something out of this? Like have some flashing colored light, a border or something like that.



Can you make it into a nice banner size like the one you made me before?

Like this one.



Thanks in advance to who ever does my request!


----------



## Cecil (Oct 13, 2007)

Can someone make this into a banner and put *The Yahiko FC*.

*Stock:*


*Size:* 150x50

Thanks in advance!


----------



## K I S K E (Oct 13, 2007)

Hm... anyone get around to mine?


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 14, 2007)

XKyubbi said:


> So is mine going to be worked on? Cause if not, I have to start looking for another sig maker>_>.


remove sig!!!



Sasori n Itachi said:


> hey ghostalexc! can you make something out of this? Like have some flashing colored light, a border or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, i got it





Mr Bad Guy said:


> Hm... anyone get around to mine?


remove sig first!!!



> even fukken theo walcott has been initiated!
> 
> Can I get that without the Sol Badguy, with my name instead?


u just want me to remove the text and put in tour name right?


----------



## K I S K E (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup, if at all possible... I really don't know anything about this stuff...


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 14, 2007)

Mr Bad Guy said:


> Yup, if at all possible... I really don't know anything about this stuff...


kk then i got it




XKyubbi said:


> Woops, sig removed ghostalexc.


lol u forgot to remove your sig again, u dont have to say woops, its considered spam


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey ghostalexc, can you please make the text say "The Anbu FC" and then put "Please Join".

That be awesome!


----------



## Foretold (Oct 14, 2007)

Here basye


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 14, 2007)

Sasori n Itachi said:


> Hey ghostalexc, can you please make the text say "The Anbu FC" and then put "Please Join".
> 
> That be awesome!


shurly


----------



## Franky (Oct 14, 2007)

just wondering, did you forget that i asked for a matching avatar to the sogeking sig? just wondering


----------



## Kyo (Oct 15, 2007)

ok...so my banner's being made now right?

Cause I have to be certain


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 15, 2007)

hey buddy!! can you 
make something out 
of this?! please ghosty!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




that size pretty much just but with a border and
colorfull background i just think it can be a bit better
and i think you ghost are the man to do it!! 
please


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 15, 2007)

hissori said:


> hey buddy!! can you
> make something out
> of this?! please ghosty!!
> 
> ...


sure



XKyubbi said:


> ok...so my banner's being made now right?
> 
> Cause I have to be certain


nish is dooing it





Uzumaki_Nish said:


> i'll work on it
> sorry 4 ignorin u
> be definatley by the end of the end of the weekend






Sasori n Itachi said:


> .......


done


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 15, 2007)

hey can it say "Make Out Paradise FC"
its for my FC that i maid just now,,,

______________________________

______________________________

EDit this is not a signature,,,just making it clear!!


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah...Hi..I saw The rules(that I have to have atleast 50 post)And sry that I dont have that much  But i rly like your work,and I'd like it if you made 1 for me...


*Spoiler*: _RQ_ 




Sig and Avy
Stock-IMG
Size-Sig->450x150
      Avy->150x150

Collor-Some'tin dark red...lots of renders..
Text-None




I'll reaaaly appreciate it if u did it(I'll rep,credit and tell all my Fr-s bout you)


----------



## Brigade (Oct 16, 2007)

ghostalex i was sent here by FoxSpirit to have a gif made using these to pics for The Naruto Schoolyard FC these words have to appear after the pics transition "Join The Naruto Schoolyard FC"

he sent me you especially ok thank you very much


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 16, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done



 I LOVE it!!!! 

Thank you so much ghosty!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't need the avatar anymore


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 17, 2007)

Kakarot said:


> Can someone make this into a banner and put *The Yahiko FC*.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


DONE






Mr Bad Guy said:


> Yup, if at all possible... I really don't know anything about this stuff...


DONE





hissori said:


> hey can it say "Make Out Paradise FC"
> its for my FC that i maid just now,,,
> 
> EDit this is not a signature,,,just making it clear!!


DONE
i made it transparent and also 3D, and i changed the bannger text under jiraiya, this is a perfect banner for your front page of the fc., btw can i join?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 17, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> DONE
> i made it transparent and also 3D, and i changed the bannger text under jiraiya, this is a perfect banner for your front page of the fc., btw can i join?




YESSSSSSSS!!! you can join ill pm you the link or post at sound village...

Gummyvites


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Oct 18, 2007)

So...that means that my RQ was denied... 
I thought so...


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a kind of spam, but could you plz look here:
Tobi=Win

im kinda used to this.i post it in the forum and nobody is lookin at my thread
but if i ask in a "..request shop" then i'll get help more often.

time aint very important but i'd like to know if someone is gonna be so nice and will take my request.
thx 

EDIT: ummm.. sry i cant turn off the sig at my thread so im gonna post it here again


*Spoiler*: __ 





Akatsuki Bozz said:


> hi guys
> 
> i wanna make a msn space. the only thing that i need now is some good background. i'd like to have the flag of my country but with some good lookin effects.
> it should be 1024x768 (so i can use it as background at desktop also )
> ...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 18, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> ghostalex i was sent here by FoxSpirit to have a gif made using these to pics for The Naruto Schoolyard FC these words have to appear after the pics transition "Join The Naruto Schoolyard FC"
> 
> he sent me you especially ok thank you very much




Ok i'm here now in person making sure it is going to be done


----------



## Cecil (Oct 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> DONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks! cred + rep!


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 18, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok i'm here now in person making sure it is going to be done


remove sig first.



Kakarot said:


> Wow thanks! cred + rep!


thx, remove sig


where is my team i need help, there are rapid request, its becoming a burden.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok ghostalexc i removed my sig, so is it getting done?

Oh yeah i was looking back on the previous posts and i saw your team... where are they too?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 19, 2007)

This is only for Ghost,gonna put you a true challenge 

I want you to color this dude


colors: 
size: a good size for an avy.
Text:Another one Bites the Dust(that can match with the pic)

if you do this I?ll rep you three times and cred if you want.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 20, 2007)

ava/sig set

Ava 
----
Image:
Size:125x125
Colort quite sure im guessing maybe brown or something like that
Textne
Comments:


Sig
---
Image:Kyu's goodbye thread
Size:400X150
Color:again maybe something tannish
Textne
Comments:just get the top panel verison of pein 

also if you are too bugged down with request's you can do mine later, also i kinda want ghost to do this one i ahvent got one from him before.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 21, 2007)

lol sorry ive been inactive
i had like a couple of religous fesitvals and stuff and iv been really tired
i woz lookin bk on the posts and i realized that i said i'd do kyuubi's banner but i cnt colour....so...ghost if u wouldnt mind colouring it


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

ghost, I'm being very patient, It's been almost a month ....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 21, 2007)

Whoa 1 month thats harsh. I've been waiting for about a week.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Whoa 1 month thats harsh. I've been waiting for about a week.


ugh...
turn off sig plz


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, oops sorry i totally forgot i'll do it right now.


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 21, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok ghostalexc i removed my sig, so is it getting done?
> 
> Oh yeah i was looking back on the previous posts and i saw your team... where are they too?


kk




Totitos said:


> This is only for Ghost,gonna put you a true challenge
> 
> I want you to color this dude
> 
> ...


kk, ill do it but its gonna take some time, that is a very hard request



Uzumaki_Nish said:


> lol sorry ive been inactive
> i had like a couple of religous fesitvals and stuff and iv been really tired
> i woz lookin bk on the posts and i realized that i said i'd do kyuubi's banner but i cnt colour....so...ghost if u wouldnt mind colouring it


kk




6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> ghost, I'm being very patient, It's been almost a month ....


it hasen been a onth since the last one i made for u, and ill do it i keep forgeting, *in fucking human* i have allot of shit on my mind.




FoxSpirit said:


> Whoa 1 month thats harsh. I've been waiting for about a week.


ya but i made him like 5 different one he was un happy with them.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> it hasen been a onth since the last one i made for u, and ill do it i keep forgeting, *in fucking human* i have allot of shit on my mind.


 Sorry dude...it's jut been a while and...just.. I forget alot too 





ghostalexc said:


> ya but i made him like 5 different one he was un happy with them.


 It's 4 the next one would be 5


----------



## afire007 (Oct 21, 2007)

tomoe why dont u just request from someone else if ur gunna complain in this one?


----------



## Kyo (Oct 22, 2007)

ah.. so how long would it be til I get my FC banner? cause right now, I need it as soon as possible>_> sorry for the rush guys


----------



## Totitos (Oct 22, 2007)

sure take your time Ghost


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2007)

Need some help Ghost Ill take two or three request from you given if the stock pic is ready. Its my day off tommorrow so.....


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 24, 2007)

Can you make me a sign something i can have on my signature?!
or is this an Ok size?!


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 28, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> ava/sig set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


done





hissori said:


> Can you make me a sign something i can have on my signature?!
> or is this an Ok size?!


that size is fine. just center it, its to the left i your sig




Shadow said:


> Need some help Ghost Ill take two or three request from you given if the stock pic is ready. Its my day off tommorrow so.....


remove sig, and omg plz plz plz plz i need help lol, ill add u as a worker


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 29, 2007)

hmm wheres mine Ghost?


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks ghost i love the avatar, but to tell you the truth the sig wasnt so good, i didnt want you to color it i just wanted you to make the sig kinda tanish  to match my avatar,by using that pein as the render.

ill still credit rep you


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> hmm wheres mine Ghost?


time its allot harder then the others.




CrimsonWolf said:


> thanks ghost i love the avatar, but to tell you the truth the sig wasnt so good, i didnt want you to color it i just wanted you to make the sig kinda tanish  to match my avatar,by using that pein as the render.
> 
> ill still credit rep you


coloring is just coloring,i thout the colorig would look koool so i didnt add affectes, and the avy will nevr match the sig one is neji and one is pein, lol, i only can match the color.


----------



## Kyo (Oct 30, 2007)

ok...can anyone tellme when mine'llbe ready? thx


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 30, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> time its allot harder then the others.
> 
> 
> coloring is just coloring,i thout the colorig would look koool so i didnt add affectes, and the avy will nevr match the sig one is neji and one is pein, lol, i only can match the color.



lol could you maybe do the other way? like not try to color a manga panel but a picture lol, lol your real funny  well you could maybe do that? lol

you get me? lol


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 30, 2007)

XKyubbi said:


> ok...can anyone tellme when mine'llbe ready? thx



remove your sig!!! i have already told u that nish was dooing your request a while back and now your request has been droped due to not fllowing the rules

*read rule number 9*



CrimsonWolf said:


> lol could you maybe do the other way? like not try to color a manga panel but a picture lol, lol your real funny  well you could maybe do that? lol
> 
> you get me? lol


lol im confused, im guessing you would like me to use the pein image just the pein from the manga chap(not the backround) and use affects to mak it into a sig nto just color? im a little slow its been a long day at school.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 30, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> lol im confused, im guessing you would like me to use the pein image just the pein from the manga chap(not the backround) and use affects to mak it into a sig nto just color? im a little slow its been a long day at school.



BINGO!!!! lol  me too i saw a tragic event today. again i dont care how long you take.


----------



## vervex (Oct 30, 2007)

*This is a warning for all spammers of this thread. Do NOT spam. If you have something to say, SAY IT, and that's it. EDIT your msg if you wanna add something.

Also remember to turn off your sig. 

Finally, Ghost is not a slave - he's doing this work for FREE, so be patient, sit back and relax. If you want the work getting done fast, do it yourself.*


----------



## Franky (Oct 30, 2007)

Requesting a siggy of this Usopp picture:

And I can wait, the final results will make up for it


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 30, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> Requesting a siggy of this Usopp picture:
> 
> And I can wait, the final results will make up for it


shure, any certain size or color or can i be creative?


----------



## Franky (Oct 31, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> shure, any certain size or color or can i be creative?



go crazy if you want
By the way... do you like my signature and avatar set? I made them myself

P.S.:heres the sig:


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 31, 2007)

ghost id love 2 be helping right now but most of the requests we get are colouring and u know i dnt colour
srry 4 not being really helpful

btw love the boxer sig captain smoker
also ghost i think it would be kl if u put examples of each workers work on the front page


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2007)

Ill take some coloring request.......Here is my last coloring

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2007)

Signature Request:

Stock: 
Size: 350x115
Text: Neno's Property
Color: ANything that looks sewxy.

Thanks In Advance Too The Maker


----------



## Saito (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn off your sig guys...


----------



## ghostalexc (Nov 4, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Ill take some coloring request.......Here is my last coloring
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


plz remove sig
u can do any request u want. 



Neno-Kun said:


> Signature Request:
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 350x115
> ...


kk, if not called by a worker, i got it.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 5, 2007)

Can U color this?!


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 6, 2007)

Me is backy!


----------



## fraj (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey I have a request ------>> I want the big japanese text to look like its written from blood, or basically make it look bloody please

*Spoiler*: __ 







thanks a lot for your time


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2007)

There you go Suigetsu's name in red and bloody brush effects


----------



## kyubineel13 (Nov 6, 2007)

can i get sig of theis pic plz  and avy
text(on it): lil_neel_99
sig size:400x110 pixles
avy size:75x75 and 100x100

plz and thx


----------



## ghostalexc (Nov 6, 2007)

hissori said:


> Can U color this?!



i got it, i already had the pic from the manga i just didnt get arrounf to coloring it yet but now i am.



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Me is backy!


yayaya



kyubineel13 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read rules


----------



## ghostalexc (Nov 6, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> Requesting a siggy of this Usopp picture:
> 
> And I can wait, the final results will make up for it




iv got to mak another, i was sutck on this one.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

kyubineel13 said:


> can i get sig of theis pic plz and avy
> text(on it): lil_neel_99
> sig size:400x110 pixles
> avy size:75x75 and 100x100
> ...



Ill do this one........


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2007)

Shadow, i dont think you should  rules say over 50 posts, he has 2 posts :0 just saying.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok here goes, can you make me a sig, from these two images.
Size - I don?t care.

Can you cut out the characters.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bolton five man down for the uefa cup


Bolton five man down for the uefa cup






And use this as the background.???

Please be creative, and please, please, please, please help out


----------



## Cecil (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a request.

*Stock:*


*Size:*You can choose.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 8, 2007)

Uh....one question...Do you want all of the characters in the stock?


----------



## Cecil (Nov 8, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Uh....one question...Do you want all of the characters in the stock?



Yes please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 8, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> ghostalex i was sent here by FoxSpirit to have a gif made using these to pics for The Naruto Schoolyard FC these words have to appear after the pics transition "Join The Naruto Schoolyard FC"
> 
> he sent me you especially ok thank you very much




I've been very patient, but please can you do it?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey ghost, if you feel that you have too much work I can help out if you want


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2007)

*Could you make this into an animated profile pic?*

*The Shot of Ichigo and Rukia only, then have it say ''Death and Strawberry'' on a black bg.*


----------



## Saito (Nov 8, 2007)

^Spoiler that pic Shin Kakashi Han.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Render:
Text: Roar
Size:400x150
Misc: make it look like the chirdori is going though his sword


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2007)

Ill work on yours now Fox Spirit do you want it to be a big banner or small banner?

edit: King of the World and Fox Spirit


Let me know if you need changes on it....personally I want to work on it some more but I want your first reactions to it but I wanted to put the all boys picture first then end with the classroom but I really liked Kakashi as the entry point of the gif


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2007)

Rawr, How's it going with signature ghostalexc?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope no one minds if I do Neno-Kun's request.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 9, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Ill work on yours now Fox Spirit do you want it to be a big banner or small banner?
> 
> edit: King of the World and Fox Spirit
> 
> ...



I think it looks pretty good  I don't mind, you can work on it as long as it looks good  Oh one thing though, can the border be the black and white one?


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 10, 2007)

Broly said:


> I hope no one minds if I do Neno-Kun's request.




Go ahead..I guess..i.o.o


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 10, 2007)

*PM me me or post it here when my request is done!*


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2007)

Fox Spirit do you want a big banner? or a small one?  All I really want to do is re-do the animation and start with the all boys class and end with the classroom one.  

One more thing....do you want the text to be in ALL the animation blocks?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Fox Spirit do you want a big banner? or a small one?  All I really want to do is re-do the animation and start with the all boys class and end with the classroom one.
> 
> One more thing....do you want the text to be in ALL the animation blocks?



Hmm not that big, big enough to fit perfectly into peoples sigs  Sure you can restart the animation, just make sure it's good, and yes text in all of the blocks.


----------



## Suzumiya Haruhi (Nov 11, 2007)

damn it! you are really good.!what are using for making all those banners ghost?


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

^Please turn off your sig


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2007)

I need a sig! If you get me what I want, I?ll be sooo happy and probably love you forever! What I want:

Size: 400 x 100

Text: ?The Smexiest?

Other Infromation: There are two pics, and I was wondering if they could sort of be merged together to form one sig?? Oh, and cut away the writing in image two. Apart from that, just be as creative as you like. 


Image one: [DLMURL]http://jspot.quickmix.org/images/takeshi_kaneshiro_01.jpg[/DLMURL]

Image two: Boku-Tachi


PM me to let me know if its doable, and went to expect it by. Thank you and please!


----------



## ghostalexc (Nov 13, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> Signature Request:
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 350x115
> ...



done





hissori said:


> Can U color this?!



done


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Nov 14, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> Render:
> Text: Roar
> Size:400x150
> Misc: make it look like the chirdori is going though his sword





+rep


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done


Thanks  *reps*


----------



## Ziko (Nov 14, 2007)

Can I have a sig please?

Stock: Culture vs Star Trek. and 2x2 lego bricks
Size: Well, not sure about this one...Normal I guess.
Other: Have Yoda on the left side and Mickey on the right side, then have a / at the middle and over the line it says VS.
Text: The Greatest Battle Ever! or something like that...

THX!!!


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 14, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> +rep



k thx awesome


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey can you do me a favor and take out the Black on this pic and then put
a border around the image to make it look like a real shield........its for my 
hip-hop company that im making and i maid this logo for us to use BUT
i dont know how to give it a nice border so i can take out the black part
and make it look nice,,,can you keep it the same size,,,

*Spoiler*: __ 








oh well thats pretty much my request i was also wondering if you could maybe put something at the bottom of the shield 
that says "Watsonville hip-hop Catz" 
like on a ribon for example like on this Shield for FC Newcastle Untd 

[example]

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks man,,,


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 16, 2007)

sure. I'll be done by a couple of minutes.


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 16, 2007)

Done. +rep.



EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR DAMN SIGS!!!!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 16, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Done. +rep.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR DAMN SIGS!!!!



thanks man i love it but ill have to give you rep tommorow im all out right now
ask ghost im good for it!!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 16, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Can I have a sig please?
> 
> Stock: Link removed and @ Deviantart
> Size: Well, not sure about this one...Normal I guess.
> ...



I'll do yours, but please off your signature.

EDIT: I hope you like this:


----------



## fraj (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is the stock

The circle is incomplete and the image looks boxed... Can you complete the circle please 
And also can you remove the text please coz its a bit annoying.......

Thanks a lot


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





hey can you do the same ass before put in a nice border around the shield
and remobe the black part around the shield....


----------



## ghostalexc (Nov 19, 2007)

looks like things are running smoothly, ill be on tomorrow after school, and ill be going sig crazy.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Avi & Sig Stock:
Sig Text: _*Shihōin Yoruichi*_

Other: Have Avi animated, then have purple text w/ pink outline saying: Meow!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 20, 2007)

hey ghost can you make me a sign with this?!


----------



## Franky (Nov 21, 2007)

hissori said:


> hey ghost can you make me a sign with this?!




Use it if you want.
Or did you want to wait for someone else?
Or did you want something else?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*How's mine going Broly? Oh, and could you make the bg on the sig light purple and the border pink?*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 21, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> Use it if you want.
> Or did you want to wait for someone else?
> Or did you want something else?



that is a little gay,,,no ofnce to anyone gay its just im not.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*How is that gay....? Is it 'cuz of the flowers?*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *How's mine going Broly? Oh, and could you make the bg on the sig light purple and the border pink?*



Didn't get a chance to do it yet, but it  should be done today or tomorrow.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*Ok, thanks!*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 21, 2007)

I  hope you like it:


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*I love it Broly!*


----------



## xXKaK0jiXx (Nov 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i want a hollow ichigo sig 
pic (sorry need to render it):
sig style up to you and no need text.Thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 21, 2007)

Sig request <3

Stock: 
Size: 352x152
Text: HOLEEH SHITOLEEH. IT'S UN-CHAN.

Cred+Rep Given. <3


----------



## Raizen (Nov 22, 2007)

xXKaK0jiXx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but you need *green rep* to request here.


Unaligned said:


> Sig request <3
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 352x152
> ...


I might do yours if I got the time.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## fe10 (Nov 22, 2007)

NaruHina signature request please.  (gif if possible)


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm making an edit to my previous request:

Use this stock instead, please. 8D



NOTE: You can change the width if you have to.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll do Hissori's request first, then I'll do yours Unaligned.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 24, 2007)

or


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 24, 2007)

fe10 said:


> NaruHina signature request please.  (gif if possible)



Read the rules, you MUST provide us with a stock


----------



## Raizen (Nov 25, 2007)

Unaligned, if you need any changes just let me know.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 25, 2007)

Well...can you add some awesome effects and stuff, like in the Jiraiya one? xDD


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stocks for avi and Sig:

Sig Text: IchiRuki

Animate the avi only....First Rukia, then Ichigo.
Have Rukia's hair and eyes stand out (kinda glowish), likewise with Ichigo's for both the avi and sig. Remove the watermark thing. Blend the pics into one as a sig if possible! Have a light purple border for my avi, orange one for my sig
Size: as big as allowed for non-senior members!


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2007)

Can i get a sig please?

Render: 

Colors:have them match the colors in the render

Size: around 350x123

Text: "Initial" in a nice looking font, somewhere on the sig

Other:  Please put this in the background somehwhere aswell, kinda like how i have in my Hidan signature


----------



## Luigi (Nov 26, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent.

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Size:*Forums limit
*Other:*Can you get rid of the text on the very top of the right hand corner. 

Thanks in advance! Rep + Cred!


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2007)

Yo can you make me a sig and an avy from this picture
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.anime.com/Death_Note/images/circle-01.jpg



It is Death Note related, I want the guy hold the gold thing to stand out and the blus demon that is on the bottom edge. When make the background for them can you make it blue and black flames please.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2007)

*Sig off, sweetie!*


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Nov 27, 2007)

Ghost...I know now its been more than a month because your post that said "it hasn't been a month" was a month ago..I can't color it myself I only have _Paint _if I edit it myself it will stop the animation. So please!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 28, 2007)

Guys, it seems as though Ghost won't be coming back for awhile sadly  So one by one I'll have your requests done, but it could take quite some time since I don't have any help.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 28, 2007)

*Oh, ok! How's the requests' going?*


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2007)

Luigi said:


> Can someone make this transparent.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I took out both text because the whole sentence wouldnt make sense so hope you like it....sig limits is 550 x 550 so you got 401 x 550

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 29, 2007)

*Whose request is up next?*


----------



## Luigi (Nov 29, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I took out both text because the whole sentence wouldnt make sense so hope you like it....sig limits is 550 x 550 so you got 401 x 550
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll do requests in this order:
1) Unaligned
2) Shin Kakashi Han
3) Rasassination

T-Gangsta, show me your rep, because until you do I won't do your request. 
And 6 Tomoe Sharingan please tell me what your request is.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2007)

^ Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 29, 2007)

*Um....i decided to get something else at a gif thread, is that ok?*


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Nov 30, 2007)

Brolli said:


> And 6 Tomoe Sharingan please tell me what your request is.


 Well, can you color the uchiha sign in the pic in my sigthe one that says 6 Tomoe Sharingan  I'v been waiting for a while..


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 30, 2007)

lol its ok but what made u put mine last?


----------



## Blinus (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to request a sig, 'Ocelot through the ages'. It's in the spoiler tag below.



Trouble is, I think it's too big as a sig banner. If that is indeed the case, can it be shrunk?

I would also like it to read "Ocelot through the ages" at the very bottom of the banner, and lastly, to have some form of border, like the one on my Sylar avatar.

Lastly, from left to right, the year would be cool, with the farthest left reading 1964, then next 2005, then 2009, and at the end 2014.

If there are any problems, lemme know how to fix it.

Thanx.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 30, 2007)

^ You already requested this in Dobe's thread. :/


----------



## Blinus (Nov 30, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> ^ You already requested this in Dobe's thread. :/



Oops. For some reason it didn't go through, but now I see it did. My apologies.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 30, 2007)

It's alright.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Well, can you color the uchiha sign in the pic in my sigthe one that says 6 Tomoe Sharingan  I'v been waiting for a while..


I'm not that good at colouring, you should ask Shadow or Heero to do that.


Rasassination said:


> lol its ok but what made u put mine last?


You requested last, that's why.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope this is good enough Unaligned:


----------



## Totitos (Dec 1, 2007)

*Type*: sig
* Stock*: x
*size and border:* same border and size like this pic
*Other*: no


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

Actually, I was wondering if you could take off the border. 

Sorry if this is causing too much trouble.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope it's better now:


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

Yup.  Thanks, Brolli. 

Cred+Rep.

I'm probably gonna use it in a month or so. I'm still not finished with this set. xDDD


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope you like your set Shin Kakashi Han, I couldn't put the outer glow though.





@Unaligned, I can make you an avatar too to match the signature if you want


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, but hello world made me an avy.  Thanks again.


----------



## ghostalexc (Dec 2, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Guys, it seems as though Ghost won't be coming back for awhile sadly  So one by one I'll have your requests done, but it could take quite some time since I don't have any help.


its just school, i have so much work to do, so many test, i didnt realize how hard it was going to be until now, and im trying to do well. sry everyone, college is no joke, dec 18th ill be back for a month straight, everyday, so if u want me hold off for a lil, but the others workers are well capable of dooing a great job just as me. oo nad brolli i o u big time it looks like u are holding it down in hear, thanks. if u want to recurt new workers its fine to me, thats if u need the help, just pm me and when im on ill add them. today i was just checking on to see how things are going cuz im in the middle of writing a paper, but im glad there okey. i thought i was going to find this place a mess. all i see is a lil problem with ppl not removing thier sigs, no big deal, just remember ppl to remover your sigs.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry ive been so inactive iv had soooo much work 
ghost is wight college is no jome any way i'll keep comin bk just2 check things
looks lyk new members are holding it down *brolli*
just 2 lighten the workload


> *Originally posted by Totitos*
> *
> Type: sig
> Stock: x
> ...



+rep nd Cred plz


----------



## Totitos (Dec 2, 2007)

thats fucking badass.

reps


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 3, 2007)

mines next now?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's your signature Rasassination:



Version 2


----------



## sook (Dec 3, 2007)

hi... i like the sigs you've made, so can i request a fc banner/button here? because the ones for the shikamaru/temari fc are awful. i'd link to this request thread on our front page of course. 
if banner request is ok, there are images here that could be used. i have no preference for the image, as long as the names "shikatema" or "shikamaru temari" are incorporated. also, preferably no bigger than 400x125px. 
thanks much in advance~


----------



## adil (Dec 6, 2007)

I would like a sig please... of this guy. can you include his body not bothered about the smokey stuff.. other than that the text should read Gagin. i'm not bothered about anything else like colours or type of text .. i'll leave that up to your creativity


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

adil said:


> I would like a sig please... of this guy. can you include his body not bothered about the smokey stuff.. other than that the text should read Gagin. i'm not bothered about anything else like colours or type of text .. i'll leave that up to your creativity



Of what guy?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2007)

*Signature & AVy Request.*

*Signature & Avy Request*

*Signature.*
Stock: 
Text: iHitsugaya- He Is God!
Size: A Good Size, But not too big.(or too small)
Border: A white curvy border.

*Avy.*
Stock: 
Text: God.
Size: one 125x125 and one 150x150
Border: Double Lined Border.


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> *Signature & Avy Request*
> 
> *Signature.*
> Stock:
> ...




Ill do it for you......... just give me a while - i will be finished by tonight


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Here you go

Avatar normal member ------>>  



Avatar senior member -------->>  



Signature ------------->>

Let me know if you need any changes or if you are happy with it then credit and rep please


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy, a shop full of Photoshop Nubs.
I might help out once in awhile.


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Oh boy, a shop full of Photoshop Nubs.
> I might help out once in awhile.



If you got nothing nice to say then dont bother saying it........ and no ones gives a shit if you are good or not........ so just get lost


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, the person who request's a sig/avatar cares if it's good or not.
Anyway, i wasn't talking bad about you all. I was just trying to point something out and that i could help you all once in awhile.


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Well, the person who request's a sig/avatar cares if it's good or not.
> Anyway, i wasn't talking bad about you all. I was just trying to point something out and that i could help you all once in awhile.



you seem confused with what you said.........
you said SHOP FULL OF NUBS at photoshop which means evey worker here is nub..... 
so who were you talking about??
I am still learning ........ if you did not like what I made then just point out the mistakes..... its not that hard...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey thanks, love the set frajosg


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> Hey thanks, love the st frajosg



your welcome 
I even added the dragon to show that he controls an ice dragon

and turn off your sig please


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry for teh spam but i think ılı.frajosg.lıl. is one of the most unique photoshopers i have ever seen sooo unless your willing to back up your statement blacklite then you sould have not said it.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope you like the banner Sook


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

Kagure said:


> sorry for teh spam but i think ılı.frajosg.lıl. is one of the most unique photoshopers i have ever seen sooo unless your willing to back up your statement blacklite then you sould have not said it.



Well thank you


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Dec 12, 2007)

Kagure said:


> sorry for teh spam but i think ılı.frajosg.lıl. is one of the most unique photoshopers i have ever seen sooo unless your willing to back up your statement blacklite then you sould have not said it.



i agree!! his style is unique and not only does it take skill and time reading tuts u must also be creative!!
blacklite if u wnna help it would have helped to be nice
n show ur work b4 u start running ur mouth off


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 12, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> i agree!! his style is unique and not only does it take skill and time reading tuts u must also be creative!!
> blacklite if u wnna help it would have helped to be nice
> n show ur work b4 u start running ur mouth off


 i could have not said it any better!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 14, 2007)

*@Brolli: could you color these for me (and resize the sig to fit the requirements)? 
Spoiler:  



 Sig:


*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Avi: *


----------



## Raizen (Dec 14, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *@Brolli: could you color these for me (and resize the sig to fit the requirements)?
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Shin, I don't know how to color


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 14, 2007)

*Oh....what about this one, colored by XpLo? *


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 16, 2007)

*Thanks Brolli! I've +repped and creded you now!*


----------



## ghostalexc (Dec 19, 2007)

hello hello, im back yayayayayayyayaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Raizen (Dec 20, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> hello hello, im back yayayayayayyayaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Welcome back


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Dec 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi i have a request can somebody 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ılı.frajosg.lıl.


 take this and make it look real...and kool...yeah...oh and can i get an Avatar of just his head with a bit of his body showing and a sign of the whole thing that says 

"ANBU ROOT FC"


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 20, 2007)

Sig request. 



Size: 400x150 or 125
Text: Ren
Colours: Whatever looks best.
Effects: Something REALLY awesome, like the ones on the front page. 

Cred+rep will be given.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Type*: sig
* Stock*: x
* Border*: round borders
* size:* I dunno <.<

Cred + rep will be given


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 21, 2007)

can u do popouts?


----------



## ghostalexc (Dec 22, 2007)

hissori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing u want frajosg, if frajosg dosent take it ill do it.




Unaligned said:


> Sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see the image



Totitos said:


> *Type*: sig
> * Stock*: x
> * Border*: round borders
> * size:* I dunno <.<
> ...


i got this one, i still own u a pic to be colored dont i.



Dante10 said:


> can u do popouts?


lol, wtf is a popout, i can make sigs and pics look a lil 3d, but its not really poping out a whole lot.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Dec 22, 2007)

pop outs are just sigs which have transparent bg's kinda
i can do them
ghost heres a tut if u wnt 2 learn it 
its really easy
Link removed


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 22, 2007)

Really? Aw. ;o; Lemme go find another pic.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 22, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> im guessing u want frajosg, if frajosg dosent take it ill do it.
> 
> 
> i cant see the image
> ...



lol yes, dont worry take all the time you want.

or if its too dificult then you can drop it.


----------



## ghostalexc (Dec 22, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> pop outs are just sigs which have transparent bg's kinda
> i can do them
> ghost heres a tut if u wnt 2 learn it
> its really easy
> Here's an example, there's also a video at the bottom that shows how it's done.


lol thoes are easy iv done a lot of thoes, i just never knew they were called pop outs.


Unaligned said:


> Really? Aw. ;o; Lemme go find another pic.



i see it


----------



## Gamble (Dec 23, 2007)

/lurk

I'd reckon a "popout" would be more along these lines, but I'm not totally sure as I don't make them


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

That's fucking awesome.  THANK YOU!!  Cred+Rep.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Dec 31, 2007)

hi id like to request a sig and avatar to replace my olld ones.

pic:(just need the pic of yondaime and the leaves.)
Size: 400x120
Text: -yondaime-
Colours: Whatever looks best.

thanks alot .


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Jan 4, 2008)

@ -yondaime-


+rep&cred


----------



## xero7x (Jan 10, 2008)

hiya if any one can i was wondering if any one can make me a sig or *2* 
images 
1
effects ones i dont really know but cool well pop out if you can if not normal 
writing:friends for ever sasuke and naruto (in cursive if you can) 


2
effects cool 
writing friends no more,sasuke and naruto

you can do em when ever you want


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jan 18, 2008)

Can you collor this?(If you cant do collorings....damn...)


----------



## ghostalexc (Feb 27, 2008)

xero7x said:


> hiya if any one can i was wondering if any one can make me a sig or *2*
> images
> 1
> effects ones i dont really know but cool well pop out if you can if not normal
> ...


read rules about your sig when posting.



SoMe1InSaNe said:


> Can you collor this?(If you cant do collorings....damn...)


i dont see anything.


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 27, 2008)

Ghost delete me from the list I haven't been making sigs for 4 months and i forgot everything so I deleted my gimp and yeah... sorry. btw im -=sasuke uhiha=-


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 27, 2008)

ghostalexc said:


> i dont see anything.



Shit,is this ok?


----------



## ghostalexc (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasuke' said:


> Ghost delete me from the list I haven't been making sigs for 4 months and i forgot everything so I deleted my gimp and yeah... sorry. btw im -=sasuke uhiha=-



kk




SoMe1InSaNe said:


> Shit,is this ok?


much better


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request.(for ghostalexc)*

*Signature*
Stock : 
Size: Inside Boundries.
Text: Mandalorian
Border: One lined border.

*Avy*
Stock: 
Text: None
Size: 150x150
Border: One lined border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

Nevermind im hell back!

heres my stuff





^^^^^^^^^^^^ ur mine!


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

Mandalorian said:


> *Signature & Avy Request.(for ghostalexc)*
> 
> *Signature*
> Stock :
> ...




Here ya go!
Sig:


Avatar:

Credit and +rep!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2008)

Heh, sorry but i requested Ghostalexc, but i love it anyways  maybe i can still get a version from Ghostalexc?


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

You could at least type who you are requesting! thanks for wasting my damn time. >.>;


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2008)

dude, if you actually read where it says Signature & Avatar request, it also says (for ghostalexc) after it..dont go blaming me for you not checking what it says.
But that doesnt mean i wont rep you for making it for me.


----------



## ghostalexc (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasuke' said:


> Nevermind im hell back!
> 
> heres my stuff
> 
> ...


welcome back


Mandalorian said:


> Heh, sorry but i requested Ghostalexc, but i love it anyways  maybe i can still get a version from Ghostalexc?





Sasuke' said:


> You could at least type who you are requesting! thanks for wasting my damn time. >.>;


dont fight, sasuke your looks great, ill do another one at mandalorian request.


----------



## ghostalexc (Mar 19, 2008)

*@Mandalorian*

done




lol i dont like the avy i made, ill do another.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks ghostalexc  i love it.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Mar 29, 2008)

So i think im next in line 
Im a bit impatient for the coloring


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a question when you mean 10 rep it means 10 green bars?


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 9, 2008)

sprite sig request .

something in the lines of this

heres my render/sprite 

text : (must apear at end of loop) kHaos49 
colorz: redish blackish
size : 350x115


thanx in adv


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 9, 2008)

NEVER MIND!!....oull Edit later a request sometime today...


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Repping for good work and a very funny Vegeta avatar.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 14, 2008)

Type: CAn you make it to a sig
size:350x131 if it is to big please adjust it
Text:Naruto vs sasuke. make the text like xero7x's Vs just add naruto sasuke ok thanks


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 16, 2008)

IMMMM BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
wnt be a regular but when i saw kHaos49's request i had 2 do it
so kl and unique hope it turned out well here you go


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 16, 2008)

Did someone made my request already?????


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 16, 2008)

mlmy24 said:


> Did someone made my request already?????



you need to do 2 things 

1. Fix tire sign its to WIde it spread the Page....

and

2. Turn of youre sign....Read the Rules man....


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 17, 2008)

mlmy24 i will start ur request now
2 all other ppl awaiting their requests plz be patient im sure evry1 is workin on em
dnt 4get that this is a very important tym of year 4 ppl in skl as exams are around the corner
im aware im puttin sum ppl in front of others but sum ppl hav requested certain artists 2 do their sig
n i dnt do colouring i will try at animations
till then plz be patient
Jiraiya Goketsu tnx 4 remindin inpatient ppl of rulez lol
if u post a request i'll do it after mlmy24 
thnx ppl


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 17, 2008)

well here's my request

size:400X150
color's side blue Naruto sides orange
Image:



Text: put a vs sign in the middle or your choice what best fit

that's all please make it for me

@Jiraiya Goketsu

Sorry men............


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2008)

*Signature/Avatar Request (for Uzumaki_Nishi or ghostalexc) *

*Signature*
Size: 400 x 140 
Text: BrandonHeat
Border: Regular Border
Image: 

*Avatar *
Size: 100 x 100
Text: None
Border: Regular Border
Image: 

Thank you in advance for taking my request.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 17, 2008)

*Signature*

Size:400 x 160
Text: mdmy23
Boarder: Anything that fits
Image:

*Avatar*

Size:125x125
Text:None
Boarder:Regular Boarder
Image:

*Note*

If you have recommendations to make it nicer please do, to be more creative....

Thanks in advance.....
And +rep and credit of course 

Hope you guys can make it soon.....


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 18, 2008)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> IMMMM BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> wnt be a regular but when i saw kHaos49's request i had 2 do it
> so kl and unique hope it turned out well here you go



thanx for the awesome sig!!!!!

reps+credit


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 18, 2008)

mdmy23  plz dnt double post
n u have 3 requests rule is 2 request this week and 1 from 2 weeks ago
do u wnt me 2 do them all?


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> mdmy23  plz dnt double post
> n u have 3 requests rule is 2 request this week and 1 from 2 weeks ago
> do u wnt me 2 do them all?



But this is my first time to request here....



I think... I have checked every page...


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 19, 2008)

lol im sorry i got u confused 4  mlmy24
u hav very similar names lol
dnt worry i'll do ur request by the end of the day n sorry 4 makin u look 4 a request you dnt have

EDIT: @ mlmy24


@Brandon Heat




+rep and cred plz

EDIT 2: @mdmy23
i am privelaged 2 give pobably one of my best sigs ever


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking my request Uzumaki_Nishi.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 19, 2008)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> lol im sorry i got u confused 4  mlmy24
> u hav very similar names lol
> dnt worry i'll do ur request by the end of the day n sorry 4 makin u look 4 a request you dnt have
> 
> ...



No need to worry and by the way great job and saying you my sig was one of the best sigs you mad + rep of course


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 19, 2008)

@Uzumaki_Nish

Man i love you  if you can only make more design it would look a little better but i like it your the best


----------



## ghostalexc (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uzumaki_Nish said:


> lol im sorry i got u confused 4  mlmy24
> u hav very similar names lol
> dnt worry i'll do ur request by the end of the day n sorry 4 makin u look 4 a request you dnt have
> 
> ...





fantastic!!!


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 20, 2008)

@geninZeno
i thought 400x100 was a bit small so i made this


but just in case you actually wanted the 400x100 for a reason i made it anyway


and here's your avy


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 20, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> Avy and Sig request....
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Avy have only Rukia in it; Sig with Rukia and Ichigo. White border for sig and avy. 150 x 150 is the size i want for the avy.


 
Could you do this for me Uzumaki Nish?


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 20, 2008)

@romanticide
sig - 

avy - 

+rep and cred plz


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 20, 2008)

can you also make me an avy the same pic i just forgot to tell you sorry

and make the best size for it thank you


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 21, 2008)

@mlmy 
heres ur avy

n i also added more effects 2 ur sig


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks your the best and i like the avy if i can still add please dont get mad if i always ask to edit I am very sorry hahahahahahaha just add mlmy24 in the sig thanks your the best


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 21, 2008)

here you go

do u wnt ur name in the avy as well

EDIT:  use this avy instead

i realised the 1 u r currently using doesnt have transparency


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 21, 2008)

oh yeah i like my name to be in the avy too thanks your the best

your my idol hahahahahaha


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 21, 2008)

lol ur welcome here u go

+rep plz


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 21, 2008)

@Uzumaki_Nish

Can you make me a request if I still cant then just give it next week ir some other day...



If you can make the one of mlmy24's text pls. do and use your magical effect please and make the size of your choice and as usual any recommendations pls do...... +rep of course....

And avatar that is a senior member size if you can with text thanks in advance advance rep


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Apr 21, 2008)

@mdmy23 - i'll do the sig 4 u 
but wen u say


> If you can make the one of mlmy24's text pls



do u mean like the same font??

EDIT: like this?


avy -


----------



## GeninZeno (Apr 21, 2008)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> @geninZeno
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome job Nish! Rep++

Thank you!!


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 21, 2008)

@Uzumaki_Nish
thanks man +rep for you


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 21, 2008)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> @mdmy23 - i'll do the sig 4 u
> but wen u say
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about the mistake but your still the best and this shop is the greatest... Well the rep be later cause im on a 24 hour rule ok


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 21, 2008)

can i make a request????


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 21, 2008)

here's my rquest

Signature

Size:400 x 160
Text: remove the chidori and put mlmy24
Boarder: Anything that fits
Image:

Avatar

Size:125x125
Text:mlmy24
Boarder:your choice
Image:

and please edit the background your choice you edit the pic make it nice hahahaha please do it +rep of course you make the design and styles thanks


----------



## Jukai Kōtan (Apr 22, 2008)

plz make a sigs to me 
image: Try This


----------

